#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  فرحة ابناء مصر بخطوبة نوجى وأيمن خطاب والفرح دا بتاعنا إحنا

## صفحات العمر

_ 
مكتوب ف صفحة فرّح 
بحروف من اللولى 
لمّـوا الحبايب هنـــــــا ..
وبسرعه تعالولى

__فى لقاء أسرى جمع نخبة من أجمل اعضاء وإدرايو أبناء مصر_
_تم تخصيص جزء كبيرا منه لعضوى ابناء مصر_ 
_نوجى @ أيمن خطاب_ 
 :f2:  :f2: 
_احتفالا بخطوبتهم السعيدة_ 
__
_بارك الله لهما وبارك عليهما وجمع بينهم فى خير_
__ 
_ولأن الفرحه سُنه من أجمل سنن العيد_ 
_تعالوا نحتفل ثانية هنا_
_مع كل أبناء مصر_
_بهذة الخطوبه السعيد_
_والفرح فعلا فرحنا_




_الفرح فعلا فرّحنا 
واللى راح كان حلم عمرة 
إنه يفرح بينا إحنا
قلب أمى / قلب طيب
دمع عينه كمان قريب
حاسه جنبى ؟
أيوه ديمــــــــا 
يبتسم / الشمس تطلع
واترمى فى حضنه واسمع
زغردة قلبه الحنين
ألف ميت مبروك يا نجلا 
الف ميت مبروك يا أيمن
الفرحــ دا بتاعنا إحنا
واد يا أيمن ...
خلى بالك من عروستك
وانتى برضك يا عروسه 
خلى بالك من ضنايا 
افرحـــــوا..
وقيدو الشموع 
دا النهاردة يوم مُنايا 

_

__

حلمنا .....؟
ضحكه بريئه بتتولد فوق الشفايف
حلمنا....؟
قلب عمره ما كان جبان او حتى خايف
حلمنا.........؟
زرعايه بتفتح لنور فجر اتولد
حلمنا عنوان حقيقى للتحدى والجلد
حلمنا بركان مشاعر وانفجر
حلمنا فوق ف السحاب
راح ينور للوجود 
الف ميت مليون قمر
حلمنا اسمين جُمال
مكتوبين فوق الشجر
أيمن @ نجلاء
حلمنا اجمل قدر


 :f2: 
والان مع فرحة ابناء مصر 
والصورة ما بتكدبش
 :f2: 



ماما زوزو @ محمد سعيد مع أيمن خطاب ونجلاء


د.م. جمال الشربينى @ ماما زوزو @ أبن طيبه @ حسام عمر @ يحيى زكريا @ محمد سعيد مع أيمن ونجلاء

د.م. جمال الشربينى @ ماما زوزو @ أ. عاطف هلال @ يحيى زكريا @ محمد سعيد مع أيمن ونجلاء

أ. عاطف هلال @ د.م. جمال الشربينى @ شاعر الرمانسيه @ أحلى كلمه @ العندليب أيمن رشدى @ محمد سعيد مع أيمن ونجلاء

احمد صلاح إبن البلد مع العروسين وجوع مفاجئ لحسام عمر  ::p: 


فرحة يحيى زكريا والازهرى المصرى وحسام عمر 


ندى @ نور الدين .. ابناء شاعر الرومانسيه
 وللبراءة حضور فاق الجمال 

يحيى زكريا ينشد الشعر 
وحسام عمر وابن طيبه وشاعر الروماسيه وأيمن رشدى يتابعون فى سعادة 

الف مليون مبروك لنجلاء وأيمن خطاب ويا رب عقبال كل البنات والشباب
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*



الف مليون مبروك يانوجى والف مبروك يا أيمن

خبر رائع وجميل

والاجمل لمسات أستاذنا صفحات العمر

وسعيده أوى إنى شفت معظم أعضاء المنتدى وبجد لمسه جميله



مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

وتحياتى للعروسين

مملكة الحب*

----------


## Red Devil

الف الف الف الف


وعقبال ليله الفرح ان شاء الله
والصوره دى اهداء منى للعروسين ولو بادينا نعمل اكتر من كده هنعمل

----------


## نــوران

http://www.6rbwow.com/media/listen/6rbwow_17752.ram







ألف مليون مبروووووك 

لأحلى عروسين


اخواتنا الغاليين



 (((...    نجلاء  و أيمن خطّاب   ...)))






يارب يجمع بينكم دائما في الخير و السعادة



و ان شاء الله ربنا يتمم زواجكم على خير قريبا ان شاء الله


و يرزقكم بالذرية الصالحة يا رب


اللهم آمين










والله أنا سعيدة جدا و انا اتفرج على الصور 


و خصوصا اني فعلا شعرت ان اسرة المنتدى أسرة حقيقية على أرض الواقع


مناسبة جميلة جمعت الاخوة و الاخوات و حسيت فعلا  اننا كلنا أهل و اخوة


الله يديم بيننا جميعا هذه العلاقة الرائعة


اللهم آمين

----------


## sameh atiya

*مبروك يا أيمن ومبروك لنوجى
ألف ألف مبروك وعقبال ما نحضر الفرح بإذن الله*

----------


## ماما زوزو

:f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 



 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 



 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## إيهاب احمد

*الف مليون مبروك للعروسين
مبروك لكل اعضاء المنتدى
شكرا استاذ صفحات العمر 
على الخبر الجميل
 اللى اسعدتنا بيه  
الصور تنطق بالترابط العائلى 
بين اعضاء المنتدى 
والسعاده فى اعينهم 
توكد معانى الاسره الواحده
بارك الله لهما 
وبارك عليهما 
واجمع بينهما فى الخير* 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

الف ألف ألف مبروك للعروسين
وربنا يتمم لكم علي خير
وعقبال الليلة الكبيرة 
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
الف الف مبروك ياايمن ويانوجى 
والله انا فرحانه جدا ليكم 
وعقبال كل شباب المنتدى وبناته يارب
واجمل ماافرحنى ان الارتباط تم بينكم من خلال بيتنا الكبير ابناء مصر 
ربنا يتتم لكم على خير ويجمع بينكم على خير

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الف الف الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 

لو لو لو لو ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي

الف مبروك يا ايمن انت ونوجي وعقبال الفرح إن شاء الله 

وبارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمع بينكما في خير

----------


## الشيمـــاء

* الف الف الف مليون مبروك لاستاذ ايمن و الحبيبة نجلاء  
و الله بجد فرحتوني و خرجتوني من حالة الحزن اللي كنت فيها
كان نفسي اوي من زمان المنتدي يجمع قلبين و يرتبطوا و نحضر فرحهم
و كتبت موضوع عن حاجة زي دي و الحمد لله اهي بتتحقق
ربنا يا رب يسعدكم و يفرحكم و يتمم لكم بخير و يبارك لكم ان شاء الله
و يبعد عنكم اي زعل و يهدي سركم و يرزقكم الذرية الصالحة 

 بارك الله لكما و بارك عليكما و جمع بينكم في الخير 
و حهديكم كلمات اغنية رومانسية بحبها اوي




أغنية " أنا بعشق الغنا " للصوت الجميل " أمال ماهر "




أنا بعشق الغنا قدام عينيك .. أنا عايشة العمر ليك أنا روحى فيك

أنا بعشق الغنا قدام عينيك .. أنا عايشة العمر ليك أنا روحى فيك

وإنت جنبى هنا ...أنا بحلم بيك أنا ... واروح منك إليك

بحبك اد عمرى اد عمرى بعد عمرى حبى ليك فوق المشاعر والحدود

بحبك اد روحى اد روحى بعد روحى مش حلاقى زيك انت فى الوجود

مستحيل استغنى عنك مستحيل دانا كلى منك ياحبيبى ان سِبت حضنك يوم اموت

انت اكتر من حبيبى انت كل مافيك حبيبى نفسى اقولك انى عاشقة ودايبة دوب





خلينى جنبك فى حضن قلبك خليك معايا دايما قريب 

قرب فى حضنى ،من روحى خدنى ،انت ملاكى واجمل حبيب

خلينى جنبك فى حضن قلبك خليك معايا دايما قريب 

قرب فى حضنى ، من روحى خدنى ، انت ملاكى واجمل حبيب

مستحيل استغنى عنك مستحيل دانا كلى منك ياحبيبى ان سِبت حضنك يوم اموت

انت اكتر من حبيبى انت كل مافيك حبيبى نفسى اقولك انى عاشقة ودايبة دوب

أنا بعشق الغنا قدام عينيك 



*

----------


## زهــــراء

*الله 
إحساسي وفرحي بجمال لمتكم ألجم لساني والله..عن جد الموضوع ماحسيته مجرد كلام إنكتب ..كل كلمة كتبها أستاذ محمد كأنه قالها على مسمعي ..أسعدني جداً..
ألف مبروك يانوجي وأيمن ..ربنا يجعل السعادة والحب والإحترام عنواناً لحياتكما ..
يارب يديم التجمع الجميل ده في الخير وعلى الخير ..الصور حلوة ماشاء الله كلكم عسولين والله لاء وفيه ناس لما بتجوع ممكن تاكل بشر كمان  الله يسعدكم ...

نوجي ..أيمن..لكما من أعماق أعماق القلب أصدق الأماني بتحقيق الأماني..
في حفظ الله..
...*

----------


## سوما

العروسين..
نوجى  ::h::   ::h::  أيمن خطاب



أيمن خطاب  ::h::   ::h::  نوجى

*مبارك لكما الخطوبة السعيدة*........... :f2: 


ويااااااااااااااااارب دائماااااااااااااا بينكما حب وسعادة وفرحة أن شاء الله...... ::h:: 


وبجد كان يوم جميل وأحتفالية جميلة........ :M (32):  جعل أيامكما كلها أفراح وأعياد بأذن الله تعالى



وعقبال فرحة الفرح والزفاف أن شاء الله...... ::h::  وبالذرية الصالحة أن شاء الله 


لكما منى أرق الأمنيات بالسعادة والتوفيق والنجاح أن شاء الله فى حياتكما المقبلة..  :f2: 



أستاذ\ محمد سعيد....
أحتفالك كان رائع بالصور والكلمات الرقيقة......سلم أبداعك دائماااااااا  :M (32):

----------


## nariman

**

*إمبارح كان يوم مميز فعلا ياجماعه*
*وطبعا أكتر حاجه ميزته إحتفالنا بإتنين من أحب الأعضاء*
*نوجى ..أيمن.. ألف مبروك وعقبال الفرح يارب*
*ونكون موجودين برضه نشاركم الفرحه * 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## جاسره مصريه

_


الى صديق الكلمات واخى العزيز والغالى ايمن خطاب

كلماتى لاتوصف والان اجدها بين سطورى تسابق 

بعضها البعض لعلها تعبر عما بى فسعادتك هى لى



فأنت الاخ الصغير لى الاخ الذى ساندنى بحزنى وبفرحى

اليك اقدم اقل ما ستطيع فعله لعلنى استطيع بكلمات ان 

تصل تهنئتى اليكم اما نوجى البنوته التى لمست القلب



من غير معاد واتاحه الفرصه ان اراها عروسه اخى













رباب درويش

الى ايمن ونوجى




عرفتك عرفت الحياه فابحبك نبض القلب وتاهه الفؤاد

عشقت فيك الاسم واصبحتى العنوان مشاعرى ترسم

خطاكى وانتى دربى وبدايتى وهنائى فلك منى حبى يااميراتى

انت من جعلنى أتنفس الحياه فأنت آملى وانت الهناء

بك كل شىء ولك كل شىء احلامى امنياتى فهى 

مدونه على جدار قلبى ومشاعرى اليك الحلم واليك

اليقظه أننى أحلم بك وانت امامى ترانى وانت بغربتك 

تحتوينى كلماتك فتشعرنى بحنانك فهو ما احلم به

الى ايمن ونوجى 

رباب



ايمن لكم منى كل الدعاء بالخير والسعاده

ويارب اجمل واسعد الايام والسنين_

----------


## drmustafa

ألف مبروك للعروسين 
مبروك أيمن مبروك نجلاء 
بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمعكما على كل خير 

أخى العزيز محمد سعيد 
كلماتك ولمساتك والصور رائعة وكأنى كنت معكم 
شكرا على نقل الخبر الجميل

----------


## طائر الشرق

[frame="13 10"]طب انا اقول ايه بس

والله انا زعلان من نفسى جدا

اولا انى افوت اللحظة الجميلة دى مع اخويا الكبير ايمن 

وانى افوت اللحظات الجميلة اللى كنتم فيها دى

بس والله اعذرونى انا قلت هاتبقى صعبة

هاروح القاهرة من المحلة وارجع تانى فيها ل3 بالليل

بس والله لو كنت اعرف ان ايمن هايكون موجود ما كنتش هاتأخر

حقيقى انا اسف يا ايمن 

ربنا يباركلك يا رب 

ويجعل ايامك سعادة وبهجة وفرحة باذن الله

ربنا يتقبلكم باذن الله ويبارك لكم دائما ان شاء الله


شكرا يا استاذ محمد سعيد والله على الصور الجميلة دى والخبر الاجمل فعلا


والله كان نفسى اشوفكم كلكم 

لكم تحياتى الجميلة للجميع

والف مبروك للعروسين 

وباذن الله انا اول المعزومين فى الفرح
 ::no2:: 
وطبعا بودو اول المتقدمين 
 :Smart: وهانقرص العريس بقى 
 :Biggrin: 
عشان ما اعنسش بدرى

 :Poster Oops: [/frame]

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

ده أجمل خبر فرحني وزعلني!

فرحني لفرحتي بأيمن ونوجي.

وفرحني لأنه أخيراً فرحنا بقلبين جمعهم منتدانا الطيب.

وزعلني جداً لأني مكنتش أعرف ان كل ده كان هيحصل امبارح!

محدش قاللي!

يلا تتعوض ان شاء الله .. ألف ألف ألف مبروك للعروسين.



فرحانين لكم من قلوبنا والله.



ربنا يجمعكم على الخير يارب ويرزقكم بالزرية الصالحة.

ألف ألف مبروك.

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الظاهر القاعة دي النهاردة قاعة المفاجآت مش المناسبات..

ألف ألف مبروك يا جماعة...بجد اتفاجأت قوي بالخبر...بس حقيقي مفاجأة في منتهى الروعة...


أيمن && نجلاء


ألف ألف مبروك بجد الخبر ده جميل جداً جداً...هي دي الأخبار اللي تفرح بجد...ربنا يتمملكم على خير يا جماعة و يوفقكم يارب اللهم آمين..





حقيقي أسعدتونا يا جماعة بأخباركم الحلوة دي...يارب عقبال الفرح بإذن الله...
و أكيد لازم تعزمونا 

أ.محمد سعيد...بجد عرض حضرتك للموضوع فوق الرائع...
و وجود النخبة دي من الأعضاء حسسني بجد زي ما أكون موجودة بالفعل هناك..

كل سنة و انتوا طيبين و تبقوا أسعد و أسعد يارب اللهم آمين آمين..
ألف مبروك مرة تانية يا نجلاء انت و أيمن


*

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

بارك الله لكما وجمعكما علي خير

----------


## الشيمـــاء

> [frame="13 10"]طب انا اقول ايه بس
> 
> والله انا زعلان من نفسى جدا
> 
> اولا انى افوت اللحظة الجميلة دى مع اخويا الكبير ايمن 
> 
> وانى افوت اللحظات الجميلة اللى كنتم فيها دى
> 
> بس والله اعذرونى انا قلت هاتبقى صعبة
> ...


انا عندي فكرة حلوة انا و انت و بودي نحتج و نعمل مظاهرة و ثورة و انقلاب عسكري و وقفة احتجاجية  عشان يعملو الميتنج بعد كدة بدري و نقدر نحضر .. و لا احنا يعني وقعنا من قعر القفة (بضم القاف).

----------


## saladino

ايمــــ نجـــــــــــــــلاء ــــــن

----------


## حمادو

*الف مبروك يا أيمن
الف مبروك يا نوجى

وعقبال الليلة الكبيرة إن شاء الله

*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="7 70"]


 :: 
عم الراوي .. يا عم الراوي
سامعين طبل..وزيطه وهيصه
يلاّ احكيلنــا بأحلى غنـــاوي
والا دى حاجة حتبقى عويصه

طبعاً لاء .. ودة برضه كلام
أُمّـال ميـن راح يحكي عليـها
يوم كان من أجـمل الايـــام
وأحلى عروسة إحنا حواليها

عضوين منّا .. هنا مشاركين
جم شاركونا في يوم العيد
وخـلّوا العيد بالفرحة عيـدين
ومالينـــا الدنـيـا زغاريط

عضوة وناجحة خلال دا العام
وحبايبك  يومها هنوّكي
يــــلّا بقى وبأحـــلى كــــلام ..
حنبارك لخطوبة نوجى

جالها كتير فعلاً خُطّــــابْ
واختارت هى بإحساسها
شاورت على أيمن خَطّابْ
لجل ما يبقى هو عريسها



حفلة جميلة وكان الاجمْـل
أحلى مشاعر هنا جمعتـنا 
وعشان تفضل لينا وتكمْل
 ربنـــــا لا يفرق لمّتنــــا

إدعـوا معـايا للعروسيـــن
ربي يجمعهم ع الخير
يفضلوا كدة علطول قلبين
ويربط بينهم حب كبير



[/frame]

[frame="2 70"]

أخي الكريم ..أيمن
أختي الكريمة .. نجلاء

ألف مبروك الخطوبة .. وعقبال الزفاف ان شاء الله

ونكون برضه معاكوا .. وتبقوا برضه وسطنا



خالص تحياتي..وأرق أمنياتي،،، :f2: [/frame][/frame]

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:f2:  :f2:  :f2: 

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## عزة نفس

[frame="1 80"]الف مبروك 

نوجي وايمن





زيجه مباركه ان شاء الله

وربنا يتمم ليكوا على خير يارب

بجد شيء ادخل السرور على قلوبنا جميعا

وكانت الفرحه كبيره لينا كلنا

وكل الشكر لأخونا 

العزيز صفحات العمر

على ارق واجمل حبات لؤلؤ نثرها علينا 

وايضا الشكر لأخونا العزيز

شاعر الرومانسيه الي قدم لنا كلمات ماسيه

وعقبال يارب ما تفرحوا بأولادكم جميعا

اختكم عزة نفس[/frame]

----------


## أحلى كلمة

[frame="2 80"]


أتقدم بأطيب التهاني وأجمل التبريكات الى

الأخ ايمن خطاب و الأخت نوجى

بمناسبة الخطوبة السعيدة

أسأل الله عز وجل أن يبارك لهما ويوفقهما إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه

بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمع بينكما في خير

وعقبال الزفاف السعيد ان شاء الله

ونكون متجمعين مع بعض فى الفرح دايما يارب
[/frame]

----------


## pussycat

ألف ألف ألف مبروك

مبروك لنجلاء ومبروك لأيمن

والصور فعلا جميله أوى وبتدل على ترابط أعضاء المنتدى بشكل حلو

ألف مبروك وعقبال الفرح عن قريب إن شاء الله

----------


## reda laby

ألف ميت مبروك عليك يا 
أيمن 
إنت  و أختنا العزيزة 
 نجلاء 



أتمنى لكم حياة سعيدة 
ملؤها الحب والسعادة 
وأن تكونوا على خير مايرام 
وإبتعدوا عن القيل والقال

----------


## noogy

> _ 
> مكتوب ف صفحة فرّح 
> بحروف من اللولى 
> لمّـوا الحبايب هنـــــــا ..
> وبسرعه تعالولى
> 
> __فى لقاء أسرى جمع نخبة من أجمل اعضاء وإدرايو أبناء مصر_
> _تم تخصيص جزء كبيرا منه لعضوى ابناء مصر_ 
> _نوجى @ أيمن خطاب_ 
> ...


 أستاذ / محمد
بجد انا مش عارفة اشكر حضرتك ازاى  :Poster Oops: 
لأنه فعلا كان يوم جميل جدا وكنت حاسة انى وسط اهلى وكانت هى دى حفلة خطوبتنا بجد :Glad: 
انا عارفة انى مهما قولت من كلام مش هقدر اشكرك
وربنا يبارك فى حضرتك على كلامك الجميل واهتمامك وفرحتك بينا

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*ألف مبروك الخطوبة وعقبال الزفاف إن شاء الله*

 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## مي مؤمن

الف مبروك يا ايمن انت ونوجي
وربنا يارب يتمملكوا على خير ونشوفكوا في عش الزوجيه عن قريب
كل سنه وانتم طيبين
تحياتي لكم

----------


## asmaaaae

اف ملييييييييييييييييون مبروووووووووووووووووووك
استاذ ايمن ونوجى الجميله
ماشاء الله قمر يانوجى 
ربنا يسعدكم يارب
بجد انا كمان جديده عليكم
بس متتصوروش مدى فرحتى وانا بشوف لمتكم الجميله دى
واشوف اعضاء من ابرز الاعضاء فى المنتدى
وهما متجمعين فى مناسبه جميله بجد

ومره تانيه ببارك لشاعرنا الجامد استاذ ايمن ونوجى
بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمع بينكما فى خير

----------


## نورسين

الف الف مبروك يا جماعه
و ربنا يتمم لكم على خير
و يارب تكون ايامكم كلها حب و سعاده

----------


## عصام كابو

*

الف مبروك يا ايمن... الف مبروك يا نوجى

بارك الله لكما.. و بارك عليكما... و جمع بينكما فى خير



عقبال ما نبارك لكم بالزفاف السعيد.. ان شاء الله

*

----------


## رحمة

*
مبروك الخطوبة السعيدة و إن شاء الله نبارك لكما قريبا الزواج السعيد 
و عقبال شباب و فتيات أبناء مصر*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

لولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولوى





الف الف الف الف الف مليوووووووووووووون مبرووووووووووووووووك 


عملها الوحش عملها البطل 


لولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولوى


ايوة كده يا أيمن فرحتنا واسعدتنا 


الف مبروووووووووووووووووووك يا نوجى 



الف مليون مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك


وعقبال الفرحة الكبيرة إن شاء الله 



وتجبيولنا أهلاوى صغير كده يقول بيب بيب أهلى بيب بيب بيب أهلى 



والله فرحة كبيرة جداً غمرت المنتدى بهذا الخبر الجميل 



وبالتوفيق ليكم فى حياتكم يارب ...


وتعيشوها فى سعادة وهنا ...


والشكر موصول لأستاذنا الجميل صفحات العمر على هذه التغطية الجميلة 


بجد فرحتونا جداً جداً 


بس على فكرة إنتوا خوفتونا !!!






هو حسام عمر لما بيجوع بياكل أى حاجة قدامه ولا ايه  ::p:   ::p:   ::p: 


طب كويس إنكم حذرتونا عشان مش نحضر معاه ماتش أهلى وزمالك يبقى اخر ماتش نحضره ولا حاجة  ::   ::   :: 



الف مليووووووووووون مبرووووووووووووك ياجماعة 



وعقبال النونو إن شاء الله 




يلا جيبلونا بنت عسولة كده عشان أخطبها لأبنى أهلاوى صميم إن شاء الله  :: 




بالرفاء والبنين إن شاء الله ... 



أخوكم أهلاوى 


 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## معاذ رياض

ألف مبروك وربنا يتمم لكما بخير ..
خبر سعيد وصور جميلة ..

----------


## أم أحمد

*الاخ الفاضل ايمن*
*الاخت العزيزة نوجي*
*الف الف مبروك*
*ربنا يتمم لكم علي كل خير يا رب*

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## noogy

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الف مليون مبروك يانوجى والف مبروك يا أيمن
> 
> خبر رائع وجميل
> 
> والاجمل لمسات أستاذنا صفحات العمر
> ...


الله يبارك فيكى يا هايدى
وعقبالك انتى وكل البنات اللى فى المنتدى
ميرسي على مشاركتك الرقيقة  :f:  :f:

----------


## noogy

> الف الف الف الف
> 
> 
> وعقبال ليله الفرح ان شاء الله
> والصوره دى اهداء منى للعروسين ولو بادينا نعمل اكتر من كده هنعمل


الله يبارك فيك
وميرسي اوى على تهنئتك وهديتك لينا  :f2:  :Closedeyes:

----------


## kethara

*

أختى الرقيقه الشجيه نوجى

أخى الفاضل أيمن خطاب




ألف ألف مبروك بالخطوبه السعيدة

وتمنياتى لكم بالسعاده والهناء

وان يجمع الله بينكم بكل الموده والخير

مع تحيتــــــــى

*

----------


## زوزو عادل

*السلامــ عليكمــ ورحمـــة الله*

*الف مبروووك الخطوبه السعيده*
*وربنا يجمع بينكمــ فى الخير*
*ان شاء الله*








 :Eat: 









*الله يديم ايامكمــ بالفرحة والسرور والبهجه .

عقبال الفرحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه الكبرى*

----------


## noogy

> http://www.6rbwow.com/media/listen/6rbwow_17752.ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ألف مليون مبروووووك 
> ...


الله يبارك فيكى يا نوران
وميرسي على مشاركتك الجميلة دى 
وفعلا المنتدى فيه شخصيات جميلة جدا ومحترمة جدا ربنا يديم علينا الود والمحبة ويجمعنا دايما على خير ان شاء الله  :Love: 
تحياتى اليك  :Bye:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## noogy

> [COLOR="Navy"]*مبروك يا أيمن ومبروك لنوجى
> ألف ألف مبروك وعقبال ما نحضر الفرح بإذن الله*[/COLOR]


الله يبارك فيك يا سامح
وميرسي اوى على مشاركتك لينا هنا فى المنتدى وبحضورك الميتينج
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

ألف مبروك لأخى أيمن وأختى نجلاء 
تمنياتى لكما بالسعادة وربنا يتمم بخير 

طبعا نسيتونا فى الخطوبة بس ماشى نعديها المرادى بسسس فى الفرح بقى حيكون فيه حساب كبييييييييييييييييييييير


عقبال يا رب ما نشيل الواد عليش والأمورة بهانة ولادكم يا رب

بس تعزمونا فى السبوع كمان 

ألف مبروك فرحة كبيرة جدا لكما أخى وأختى الفضليين

تمنياتى بدوام السعادة لكما وأن يجمع الله بينكما فى خير ويمددكما بسعاة ويربطكما بالوئام ولا يفصله بينكما شر ولا حسد 

بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمع بينكما فى وفاق

----------


## noogy

> 


الله يبارك فيكى يا ماما زوزو
وحشتينا اوى
وحضرتك فعلا ام بجد وكلمة ماما زوزو مش جاية من فراغ :2: 
وميرسي اوى على حضورك ومشاركتك لينا وعلى روحك الدافئة اللى كانت محاوطانا
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة 
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## noogy

> *الف مليون مبروك للعروسين
> مبروك لكل اعضاء المنتدى
> شكرا استاذ صفحات العمر 
> على الخبر الجميل
>  اللى اسعدتنا بيه  
> الصور تنطق بالترابط العائلى 
> بين اعضاء المنتدى 
> والسعاده فى اعينهم 
> توكد معانى الاسره الواحده
> ...


الله يبارك فيك
وفعلا الترابط اللى هنا فى المنتدى مش موجود فى اى منتدى تانى  وكلناهنا اسرة واحدة
اشكرك على مرورك ومشاركتك  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## noogy

> الف ألف ألف مبروك للعروسين
> وربنا يتمم لكم علي خير
> وعقبال الليلة الكبيرة


ابن البلد
منور الموضوع والله
الله يبارك فيك 
اشكرك على حضورك الكريم ومشاركتك :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## الشيمـــاء

> عقبال يا رب ما نشيل الواد عليش والأمورة بهانة ولادكم يا رب


يا لهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــوي   .... و دة من ايه؟؟؟

----------


## nefer

الف ألف مليون مبروك للعروسين الحلوين 
نوجى و أيمن خطاب
و عقبال ما يتمها الله عليكم بالزفاف السعيد
و نتمنى لكم حياة مليئة بالود و التراحم

----------


## noogy

> السلام عليكم
> الف الف مبروك ياايمن ويانوجى 
> والله انا فرحانه جدا ليكم 
> وعقبال كل شباب المنتدى وبناته يارب
> واجمل ماافرحنى ان الارتباط تم بينكم من خلال بيتنا الكبير ابناء مصر 
> ربنا يتتم لكم على خير ويجمع بينكم على خير


الله يبارك فى حضرتك
وانا اللى فرحانة اكتر بمشاركتك وتهنئتك 
تحياتى اليك :f:  :f:

----------


## noogy

> الف الف الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
> 
> لو لو لو لو ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
> 
> الف مبروك يا ايمن انت ونوجي وعقبال الفرح إن شاء الله 
> 
> وبارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمع بينكما في خير


الله يبارك فيكى يا مصراوية
وربنا يخليكى على كلامك الجميل ده
ميرسي على مرورك ومشاركتك
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## noogy

> * الف الف الف مليون مبروك لاستاذ ايمن و الحبيبة نجلاء  
> و الله بجد فرحتوني و خرجتوني من حالة الحزن اللي كنت فيها
> كان نفسي اوي من زمان المنتدي يجمع قلبين و يرتبطوا و نحضر فرحهم
> و كتبت موضوع عن حاجة زي دي و الحمد لله اهي بتتحقق
> ربنا يا رب يسعدكم و يفرحكم و يتمم لكم بخير و يبارك لكم ان شاء الله
> و يبعد عنكم اي زعل و يهدي سركم و يرزقكم الذرية الصالحة 
> 
>  بارك الله لكما و بارك عليكما و جمع بينكم في الخير 
> و حهديكم كلمات اغنية رومانسية بحبها اوي
> ...


الله يبارك فيكى
والحمد لله اننا كنا السبب بخروجك من حالة الحزن للفرح
وايمن كان هو السبب انى عرفت المنتدى الجميل ده  ::$: 
ميرسي على مشاركتك وعلى الاغنية الحلوة  :Closedeyes: 
تحياتى اليك  :f2:

----------


## noogy

> * الف الف الف مليون مبروك لاستاذ ايمن و الحبيبة نجلاء  
> و الله بجد فرحتوني و خرجتوني من حالة الحزن اللي كنت فيها
> كان نفسي اوي من زمان المنتدي يجمع قلبين و يرتبطوا و نحضر فرحهم
> و كتبت موضوع عن حاجة زي دي و الحمد لله اهي بتتحقق
> ربنا يا رب يسعدكم و يفرحكم و يتمم لكم بخير و يبارك لكم ان شاء الله
> و يبعد عنكم اي زعل و يهدي سركم و يرزقكم الذرية الصالحة 
> 
>  بارك الله لكما و بارك عليكما و جمع بينكم في الخير 
> و حهديكم كلمات اغنية رومانسية بحبها اوي
> ...


الله يبارك فيكى
والحمد لله اننا كنا السبب بخروجك من حالة الحزن للفرح
وايمن كان هو السبب انى عرفت المنتدى الجميل ده  ::$: 
ميرسي على مشاركتك وعلى الاغنية الحلوة  :Closedeyes: 
تحياتى اليك  :f2:

----------


## رورو قمر

____######## ##*______ _________ _________
__*######### #####____ _________ _________
__########## ######___ _________ _________
_########### #######__ _______** ##*______
__########## ########_ ____*#### ######___
__########## ########_ __*###### #######__
___######### ########* _######## #######*_
____######## ######### ######### #######*_
______###### ######### ######### #######__
_______##### ###### الف مبروكــــ ####### ######=__
_________### ######### ######### #####____
__________## ######### ######### ####_____
___________* ######### ######### ##=______
____________ *######## ######### #________
____________ _*####### ########_ _________
____________ ___###### #######__ _________
____________ ____##### #####____ _________
____________ ____=#### ###*_____ _________
____________ _____#### ##_______ _________
____________ ______### #________ _________
____________ ______### _________ _________
____________ _______#_ _________ _________


يا لها من أسعد الأخبار

مبارك الخطوبة وعقبال الزواج والخلفة الصالحة


مبروك عليكم القفص ذهبي او القفص الماسي ولا حتى القفص الزهري المهم اسمه قفص ^_^


الف مبروك للاخ والزميل ايمن خطاب 

الف مبروك للاخت و الغالية نوجي 

 وان شالله بالتوفيق الله يهنيكم  

 وان شالله بنشوف عيالكم

إن شاء الله تكون طريقكم مفروشة بالأفراح و المسرّات, و خالية من المطبّات بإذنه تعالى

----------


## noogy

> *الله 
> إحساسي وفرحي بجمال لمتكم ألجم لساني والله..عن جد الموضوع ماحسيته مجرد كلام إنكتب ..كل كلمة كتبها أستاذ محمد كأنه قالها على مسمعي ..أسعدني جداً..
> ألف مبروك يانوجي وأيمن ..ربنا يجعل السعادة والحب والإحترام عنواناً لحياتكما ..
> يارب يديم التجمع الجميل ده في الخير وعلى الخير ..الصور حلوة ماشاء الله كلكم عسولين والله لاء وفيه ناس لما بتجوع ممكن تاكل بشر كمان  الله يسعدكم ...
> 
> نوجي ..أيمن..لكما من أعماق أعماق القلب أصدق الأماني بتحقيق الأماني..
> في حفظ الله..
> ...*


اهلا بيكى يازهراء
والله يبارك فيكى
وان شاء الله نشوفك وتكونى معانا انتى كمان فى الصور  :Hug2: 
سعيدة جدا بمرورك 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## noogy

> العروسين..
> نوجى   أيمن خطاب
> 
> 
> 
> أيمن خطاب   نوجى
> 
> *مبارك لكما الخطوبة السعيدة*...........
> 
> ...


اختى  / سوما  :Love: 
الله يبارك فيكى
وان شاء الله نفرح فيكى قصدى بيكى قريب  ::$:  ان شاء الله
وفعلا كان يوم حلو جدا بوجودك وبوجود كل اللى حضر فى اليوم ده
شكرا ليكى على تهنئتك الرقيقة 
ميرسي لمرورك  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

الأخ الكريم أيمن خطاب والأخت الكريمة نوجي  :f: 
ألف مبروك الخطوبة السعيدة
وعقبال الفرح بإذن الله

----------


## noogy

> **
> 
> *إمبارح كان يوم مميز فعلا ياجماعه*
> *وطبعا أكتر حاجه ميزته إحتفالنا بإتنين من أحب الأعضاء*
> *نوجى ..أيمن.. ألف مبروك وعقبال الفرح يارب*
> *ونكون موجودين برضه نشاركم الفرحه *


  فعلا كان يوم جميل جدا
والاحلى وجودنا كلنا مع بعض
الله يبارك فيكى ياناريمان
وعقبال مانفرح بيكى برضه :hey: 
وان شاء الله نكون مع بعض دايما ومفيش حاجة تفرقنا  :Kiss2: 
ميرسي اوى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركلك  :f2:

----------


## noogy

> _
> 
> 
> الى صديق الكلمات واخى العزيز والغالى ايمن خطاب
> 
> كلماتى لاتوصف والان اجدها بين سطورى تسابق 
> 
> بعضها البعض لعلها تعبر عما بى فسعادتك هى لى
> 
> ...


ميرسي يا رباب على كلامك الجميل  :2: 
وشكرا ليكى على مشاركتك

----------


## noogy

> ألف مبروك للعروسين 
> مبروك أيمن مبروك نجلاء 
> بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمعكما على كل خير 
> 
> أخى العزيز محمد سعيد 
> كلماتك ولمساتك والصور رائعة وكأنى كنت معكم 
> شكرا على نقل الخبر الجميل


 drmustafa  / الله يبارك فى حضرتك
شكرا لك
وتحياتى اليك  :f:

----------


## noogy

> [frame="13 10"]طب انا اقول ايه بس
> 
> والله انا زعلان من نفسى جدا
> 
> اولا انى افوت اللحظة الجميلة دى مع اخويا الكبير ايمن 
> 
> وانى افوت اللحظات الجميلة اللى كنتم فيها دى
> 
> بس والله اعذرونى انا قلت هاتبقى صعبة
> ...


امممممممم طب الكلام ده موجه لايمن ياترى من حقى ارد لحد ماهو يرد بنفسه :2:  ::$: 
كده كده هرد مش عاجبك ماتجيش الفرح لا انت ولا بودو  :Poster Stupid: 
الله يبارك فيك ياهيثم
ومعلش تتعوض فى الليلة الكبيرة ان شاء الله  :Console: 
وعقبالك
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
لما تاخد الشهادة  :Poster Stupid: 
بس قولى هى فيها من قرص  ::nooo:: 
طب انت ماشى علشان ماتعنسش لكن بودو ليه بقى  ::-s: 
7
7
7
7
7
7
 ماهو محجوز خلاص والبنات عليه كتير :Icecream:  :l2: 
ميرسي اوى على مشاركتك ونشوفك قريب ان شاء الله وانت..............................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...............................................وان  ت متخرج ان شاء الله
شكرا ليك يا هيثم على تهنئتك اللطيفة دى :l2: 
تحياتى اليك  :f2:

----------


## الجنايني

الف  مبروك  وربنا يتمم  بخير وبارك الله لكما

----------


## noogy

> ده أجمل خبر فرحني وزعلني!
> 
> فرحني لفرحتي بأيمن ونوجي.
> 
> وفرحني لأنه أخيراً فرحنا بقلبين جمعهم منتدانا الطيب.
> 
> وزعلني جداً لأني مكنتش أعرف ان كل ده كان هيحصل امبارح!
> 
> محدش قاللي!
> ...


معلش بقى يا رامى
احنا مخليينك للتقيل  :l2: 
ان شاء الله تتعوض
والله يبارك فيك وعقبالك كده لما نفرح بيك ان شاء الله  ::$: 
 : :f2:  :f2: :f2

----------


## أجمل من الخيال

ألف مبروك للعروسين ايمن ونجلاء 

وربنا يتمم بخير

----------


## Nefrtety



----------


## noogy

> *
> الظاهر القاعة دي النهاردة قاعة المفاجآت مش المناسبات..
> 
> ألف ألف مبروك يا جماعة...بجد اتفاجأت قوي بالخبر...بس حقيقي مفاجأة في منتهى الروعة...
> 
> 
> أيمن && نجلاء
> 
> 
> ...


بس ايه رايك فى المفاجأة دى  :l2: 
الله يبارك فيكى وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
اشكرك على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
تحياتى اليك  ::h::  :f:  ::h::  :f:

----------


## nour2005

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

خطوبة مباركة بإذن الله 

عقبال الفرح 

وعقبال كل بنات وشباب المنتدى

----------


## noogy

> بارك الله لكما وجمعكما علي خير


الله يبارك فى حضرتك يا استاذ / عاصم
اشكرك على مرورك ومشاركتك :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## noogy

> انا عندي فكرة حلوة انا و انت و بودي نحتج و نعمل مظاهرة و ثورة و انقلاب عسكري و وقفة احتجاجية  عشان يعملو الميتنج بعد كدة بدري و نقدر نحضر .. و لا احنا يعني وقعنا من قعر القفة (بضم القاف).


ايه اللى انا سمعته ده  :Shock2: 
ليه كده يا شيماء انقلاب عسكرى مرة واحدة   :O O: 
انتوا لا وقعتوا من قعر القفة ولا حاجة   :Console: 
انتوا ليكوا ميتنج خاص ومش انتوا اللى هتيجوا المنتدى كله يجيلكوا بس انتوا تبقوا مبسوطين   ::stpd:: 
يلا اى خدمة   :2: 
احنا مايرضيناش زعلكوا برضه    :;):

----------


## سامية أبو زيد

ألف مبروك يا أيمن
ألف مبروك يا نوجى 
ربنا يتمم بخير 









هات ودنك يا أيمن: عرفت تنقى.

----------


## noogy

> ايمــــ نجـــــــــــــــلاء ــــــن


[FONT="Comic Sans MS"][SIZE="5"][COLOR="Purple"]الله يبارك فيك
وميرسي على مرورك ومشاركتك  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## عاشقه الامل

الف  الف مبروك بالخطوبه السعيده

----------


## noogy

> *الف مبروك يا أيمن
> الف مبروك يا نوجى
> 
> وعقبال الليلة الكبيرة إن شاء الله
> 
> *


الله يبارك فيك يا حمادو
وميرسي على مشاركتك :f:  :f:

----------


## زهره

_الف الف مبرووووك يا نوجي 
والف مبروك يا ايمن 
وربنا يتمم بخير 
وان شاء الله دائما في فرح وسعاده_

----------


## noogy

> [frame="7 70"]
> 
> 
> 
> عم الراوي .. يا عم الراوي
> سامعين طبل..وزيطه وهيصه
> يلاّ احكيلنــا بأحلى غنـــاوي
> والا دى حاجة حتبقى عويصه
> 
> ...


كلام جميل اوى يا استاذ حسن 
والاجمل كان وجود حضرتك والاسرة الكريمة 
الله يبارك فى حضرتك وعقبال ماتفرح باولاد حضرتك ان شاء الله
بشكرك جدا على تهنئتك الجميلة والمميزة  :Bye: 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## noogy

> 


د / جمال
بجد انا بشكرك اوى على تهنئتك ومشاركتك  :2: 
والله يبارك فيك
تحياتى اليك  :Glad: 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## noogy

> [frame="1 80"]الف مبروك 
> 
> نوجي وايمن
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> زيجه مباركه ان شاء الله
> ...


          عزة نفس
بجد ربنا يباركلك ويخليكى ويسعدك يارب
انا مبسوطة جدا انى شوفتك واتعرفت عليكى :Closedeyes: 
تحياتى اليك واراكِ على خير دائما  :Bye:

----------


## noogy

> [frame="2 80"]
> 
> 
> أتقدم بأطيب التهاني وأجمل التبريكات الى
> 
> الأخ ايمن خطاب و الأخت نوجى
> 
> بمناسبة الخطوبة السعيدة
> 
> ...


احلى كلمة
الله يبارك فيكى
وميرسي اوى على تهنئتك الرقيقة والجميلة دى  :Hug2: 
وكانت  فرصة جميلة انى اتعرفت عليكى 
تحياتى اليك  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*الأخت الفاضله نوجي*
*الأخ الفاضل أيمن خطاب*

*أعتذر إليكما على تأخري في تهنئتكما بالخطوبه السعيده*
*ألف ألف مبروك*
*وأسال الله العلى القدير أن ييسر لكما أموركما*
*ويجمع بينكما دائماً في الخير*
*وكم كنت اود أن أكون من بين الحضور ولكن أسعدني كثيراً*
*أن يشاركما حفل خطوبتكما هذا الجمع الجميل من منتدانا الرائع*
*بارك الله لكما وبكما*
*وياريت تعزموني في الفرح الكبير بإذن الله*

*أخوكما*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

مبرووووك

ألف ألف مبــارك  اختى الكريمه نوجى والاخ الكريم ايمن..
وعقبــال الفرحــة الكبيــرة وكل بنات المسلمين..
مع تمنياتي لكما حياة سعيــدة..
بالتوفيــق.. ان شاء الله ...
اسال الله تعالى ان يجمعكم دوما بخير وحب وسلام..

----------


## noogy

> ألف ألف ألف مبروك
> 
> مبروك لنجلاء ومبروك لأيمن
> 
> والصور فعلا جميله أوى وبتدل على ترابط أعضاء المنتدى بشكل حلو
> 
> ألف مبروك وعقبال الفرح عن قريب إن شاء الله


الله يبارك فيكى
وميرسي اوى على مشاركتك  :l2:

----------


## noogy

> ألف ميت مبروك عليك يا 
> أيمن 
> إنت  و أختنا العزيزة 
>  نجلاء 
> 
> 
> 
> أتمنى لكم حياة سعيدة 
> ملؤها الحب والسعادة 
> ...


 استاذ / رضا لابى
الله يبارك فى حضرتك
وربنا يخليك عالتهنئة الجميلة دى  :Glad: 
بشكرك على مشاركتك

----------


## noogy

> *ألف مبروك الخطوبة وعقبال الزفاف إن شاء الله*


انا اعتذر عن تاخرى فى الرد
الله يبارك فى حضرتك
وميرسي اوى على مشاركتك 
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## zezonoh99

بسم الله ما شاء الله عريس منور وعروسة منورة ربنا يتمم بخير ويسعد ايامكم ويرزقكم بالخلف الصالح الف الف مليون مبروك ونهنىء العروسين واهليهم ونهنىء اسرة المنتدى

----------


## لؤلؤة مصر

*مبارك مبارك مبارك
يا ايمن و نجلاء 
و يا رب بالتوفيق دائما 
على فكره يا ريت مش تنسوا تعزمونا فى الزفاف ان شاء الله *

----------


## نشــــوى

ماشاء الله .. ربنا يوفقكم ياااااااارب 

ألف مبروك يا نوجي 
ألف مبروك يا أيــمن 

ربنا يتمم على خير يا جماعة .. بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمع بينكما فى خير وعلى خير.

معلش متأخرة  ::$: 

 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## *شهد*

ألف مبروك
وحاجه حلوه أوى
إن بعض أعضاء المنتدى يكونوا معاكم فى الحفله وكده
بس بجد ألف مبروك

وعقبال الفرح

----------


## *شهد*

ألف مبروك يا جماعه
بس حاجه كويسه جدا 
إن إن بعض أعضاء المنتدى يكونوا معاكم فى الحفله وكده
ألف مبروك مره تانيه 
ويا رب بقى نكون معزومين فى الفرح (إن شاء الله)

----------


## noogy

> الف مبروك يا ايمن انت ونوجي
> وربنا يارب يتمملكوا على خير ونشوفكوا في عش الزوجيه عن قريب
> كل سنه وانتم طيبين
> تحياتي لكم


الله يبارك فيكى يا مى
وميرسي اوى على مشاركتك :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## noogy

> اف ملييييييييييييييييون مبروووووووووووووووووووك
> استاذ ايمن ونوجى الجميله
> ماشاء الله قمر يانوجى 
> ربنا يسعدكم يارب
> بجد انا كمان جديده عليكم
> بس متتصوروش مدى فرحتى وانا بشوف لمتكم الجميله دى
> واشوف اعضاء من ابرز الاعضاء فى المنتدى
> وهما متجمعين فى مناسبه جميله بجد
> 
> ...


الله يبارك فيكي يا اسماء
وانتى اللى قمر  والله  :Glad: 
ربنا يخليكي على كلامك الجميل ده
وميرسي اوى على تهنئتك دى  :Hug2:

----------


## loly_h

*
عريسنـــــــــا ... أيمن خطـــــاب

عـــروستنـــــا الجميــــلة ... نــــــــــوجـــى


بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكمــــا وجمع بينكمــــا فى خيـــــــر

وربنــــا يتمم لكـــــم على خيـــــــــــر ياربى ...*

----------


## noogy

> الف الف مبروك يا جماعه
> و ربنا يتمم لكم على خير
> و يارب تكون ايامكم كلها حب و سعاده


الله يبارك فيكى يانورسين
وميرسي اوى على مشاركتك جدا ووجودك هنا  :hey: 
ربنا يباركلك وبشكرك مرة تانية
تحياتى اليك  :f2:

----------


## swaha

اسف يا أيمن
اسف يا نوجى
على تأخرىفى مشاركتم هذا الفرح
الجميل والتهانى الرائعة
لسة واخد بالى الان فقط
سامحونى

----------


## noogy

> *
> مبروك الخطوبة السعيدة و إن شاء الله نبارك لكما قريبا الزواج السعيد 
> و عقبال شباب و فتيات أبناء مصر*


الله يبارك فى حضرتك 
وبشكرك اوى على وجودك ومشاركتك لينا 
تحياتى اليك  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## noogy

> *
> 
> الف مبروك يا ايمن... الف مبروك يا نوجى
> 
> بارك الله لكما.. و بارك عليكما... و جمع بينكما فى خير
> 
> 
> 
> عقبال ما نبارك لكم بالزفاف السعيد.. ان شاء الله
> ...


اسفة جدا على تاخرى فى الرد 
الله يبارك فى حضرتك استاذ عصام
وبشكرك على وجودك ومشاركتك 
تحياتى اليك

----------


## إشراقة أمل

ألف ألف مبروك 

للأعزاء نوجى ..وأيمن على خبر الخطوبة 

بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمع بينكما فى خير 
وماشاء الله على الخبر الجميل واللمة الرائعة لأهل هذا المكان الراقى الأسرى الرائع  :good: 

أدام الله علينا جميعا تلك الروح الأخوية الصادقة 

كل التمنيات للعروسين بالسعادة والهناء 
وأتم الله عليكما بالخير

----------


## ديدي

الف الف مبروك
بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمع بينكم فى خير
مبروك الخطوبة وعقيال الزفاف ان شاء الله
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> _ 
> مكتوب ف صفحة فرّح 
> بحروف من اللولى 
> لمّـوا الحبايب هنـــــــا ..
> وبسرعه تعالولى
> 
> __فى لقاء أسرى جمع نخبة من أجمل اعضاء وإدرايو أبناء مصر_
> _تم تخصيص جزء كبيرا منه لعضوى ابناء مصر_ 
> _نوجى @ أيمن خطاب_ 
> ...





*
الأخ الفاضل... صفحات العمر* 



مكــــتوب في صفـحــــــة لــُـقى

بحروف مــــن الياسمـــين 

تفضــل حبيبي أنــــا 

ياقلب كله حنين
 





 سيقف قلمي هنا الآن لالقاء التحية احتراماً وتقديراً 

للايدي التي سطرت اجمل الحروف والأشعار 

وشكري لا يكفي فهمسة حب ووفاء 

ولمسة حنين لكل هذا العطاء
 




فعلى انغام حروفك اللولي عزفت قيثارتي انشودة المحبة والاخاء

ورقصت كل جوارحي ونبضــــات روحي رقصة اللقاء 

والعودة التي طالما كنا لها جميعاً نشتاق 

والتي رفعت أسهمي حد السماء






مع اعتذاري لان خربشاتي لم ولـــــــن ترتقى لمستوى

 ماهو مقصود وعجزت عن توصيلة من رسالة الشكر

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*
رسالة شكر وتقدير 

لكل الأعضــــاء والعضوات 

اللذين حضروا حفل الخطوبة 

يـــوم الجمعة 4/10/2008 م 

بنادي نقابة المعلمين بالجزيرة
* 



بعيد عن دنيا البشـــر .. و فـ ليلة يضويها القمر
تلاقينا صحبه منورة .. يحلالنا الغنى ويّا السهر

هات لي قلبك الأبيضاني .. أرسمه ع الشوق معاني
ونعيش سوا من غير لقى ... ياللي حرفــك معجباني

كان حلم عمري إننا .. نفـــــرح هنا من قلبنا
ونقابـــل معاكم اهلنا .. ونحقق كمـــن حلمـنا

 





 واتواعدنا فـ الجزيرة .. ويّـا نــــوجي الأمـــــيرة
ومعانا صحبتنا الكبيرة .. وهي الأولى والأخيرة

واتلاقينا بعيونه السمر .. حبيبنا  صفحات العمر
وكان بـجــــد احلى عيد .. لما جمعنا محمد سعيد

وجنب نادي الأهلاوية .. روحــــنا كانت رياضيه
تلقى كبير الزملكاوية .. بيقدم مليون سلام وتحية
 



وتنور ليلتنا المصراوية بحضور شاعر الرومانسية
واحلى كلمــة والــــــولاد .. شرفونــــا في المـعــاد

وابن البلد احمد صلاح .. قدم لنا الاقتراح
فـ الجنينة ويا البراح .. يلا نسهر للصباح
 





والرقه يعني سوما وناريمان .. هدوء وحب وانسجام
تلاقيهم فـ كل مكان أو زمان .. عصافير بينشدو الحان

و والدنا عاطف هلال .. حضر ويا د. جمال
قعدة كانت للرجال .. مناقشه عن كل الاحوال

وشاعرنا يحيى زكريا وحبيبنا سامح عطية
اهدونا اجمل هدية .. بأشعارهم الشــــقـية






ولابن طيبة والمدام .. تحية حب واحترام
بهديهم كلمة وسلام .. ومحبة شوق ووئام 

وماما زوزو نبع الحنان .. تحس معاها بالأمان
يارب يا حنان يا منان .. بارك لنا فنبع الحنان






وهحكيلكم كمان حكايه .. بعد ما حضرت بوكايه
سلمت جوايز رمضان .. لأمــــيرة ولغيرها كمان

وعزة نفس يعني عبير .. عقلها على طول كبير
تفهمك من غير تفكير .. لو كنت غفير او وزير

وليلة عشق معانا .. يا سعدنا يا هنانا
غنو وقولو ويانا .. جانا الفرح جانا








والأزهري المصري وشاعرنا ايمن رشدي
وانا الود ودي .. ارقص ومين ياناس قدي

اما زيزو وكمان شادي .. كانو زينة شباب النادي
غني معايا يلا ونادي .. ده الليلة فرحي ومعادي

ومننساش حضور رحاب .. عصفورة طايره ف السحاب
قلب طيب من غير اسباب .. متقفلش في وشك اي باب

----------


## noogy

> لولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولوى
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الف الف الف الف الف مليوووووووووووووون مبرووووووووووووووووك 
> 
> 
> ...


اهلا اهلا بكابتن ماجد  :2: 
ايه التهنئة الجامدة دى
الله يبارك فيك 
وعقبال مانفرح فيك قريب قصدى بيك ان شاء الله  ::stpd:: 
شكرا ليك على المشاركة الجميلة دى  :f2:

----------


## noogy

> ألف مبروك وربنا يتمم لكما بخير ..
> خبر سعيد وصور جميلة ..


الله يبارك فى حضرتك أ/ معاذ :l2: 
وميرسي اوى على مشاركتك وتهنئتك  :f:  :f:

----------


## noogy

> *الاخ الفاضل ايمن*
> *الاخت العزيزة نوجي*
> *الف الف مبروك*
> *ربنا يتمم لكم علي كل خير يا رب*


اتاسف جدا على تأخرى فى الرد :Poster Oops: 
الله يبارك فى حضرتك 
بشكرك جدا على وجودك ومشاركتك 
تحياتى اليك  :Bye:   :f:

----------


## noogy

> 


اسفة جدا على تاخرى فى الرد   ::$: 
اهلا بحضرتك يا أ/ اسكندرانى
الله يبارك فى حضرتك
وميرسي جدا على التهنئة اللطيفة دى 
تحياتى اليك  :f2:

----------


## noogy

[quote=kethara;1096143]

*

أختى الرقيقه الشجيه نوجى

أخى الفاضل أيمن خطاب




ألف ألف مبروك بالخطوبه السعيدة

وتمنياتى لكم بالسعاده والهناء

وان يجمع الله بينكم بكل الموده والخير

مع تحيتــــــــى

*
[/quote]
 اختى العزيزة / قيثارة
الله يبارك فيكي
وبجد انا فرحت اوى بوجودك وتهنئتك لينا  :Hug2: 
ميرسي جدا ليكي ونشوفك دايما على خير 
خالص تحياتى اليك  :f:

----------


## noogy

> *السلامــ عليكمــ ورحمـــة الله*
> 
> *الف مبروووك الخطوبه السعيده*
> *وربنا يجمع بينكمــ فى الخير*
> *ان شاء الله*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الله يبارك فيكي يازوزو
وانا اسفة جدا على تاخرى فى الرد  :l: 
وميرسى جدا على التورتة الحلوة دى  :Icecream: 
تحياتى اليك  :f:

----------


## المحب الولهان

انا بهنئى الخطيبين و بدعيلهم بالسعادة طوووول العمر 
الف مبروك يا أيمن خطاب @ نوجى



م عقبال كل أبناء المنتدى الى لسه فى طريقهم الى الخطبة 
و عقبال الزواج للعروسين .



يلا سلام و كل سنة و انتم طيبين

----------


## noogy

> ألف مبروك لأخى أيمن وأختى نجلاء 
> تمنياتى لكما بالسعادة وربنا يتمم بخير 
> 
> طبعا نسيتونا فى الخطوبة بس ماشى نعديها المرادى بسسس فى الفرح بقى حيكون فيه حساب كبييييييييييييييييييييير
> 
> 
> عقبال يا رب ما نشيل الواد عليش والأمورة بهانة ولادكم يا رب
> 
> بس تعزمونا فى السبوع كمان 
> ...


الله يبارك فى حضرتك 
لالالالالا احنا مانقدرش ننسي حد وعالعموم المنتدى كله معزوم فى الفرح ان شاء الله  :Glad: 
ومبروك علينا عليش وبهانة   :Blink: 
ربنا يباركلك وميرسي اوى  بجد عالتهنئة الظريفة دى  :l2: 
تحياتى اليك  :f2:

----------


## noogy

> يا لهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــوي   .... و دة من ايه؟؟؟


مالك بس ياشيماء مخضوضة ليه ؟  ::nooo:: 
مش عاجبك عليش وبهانة ولا انتى طمعانة فى الاسمين دول  :1: 
وجودك اسعدنى الحقيقة وردك نفسه تحفة  :l2: 
خالص تحياتى اليك  :Love:

----------


## noogy

> الف ألف مليون مبروك للعروسين الحلوين 
> نوجى و أيمن خطاب
> و عقبال ما يتمها الله عليكم بالزفاف السعيد
> و نتمنى لكم حياة مليئة بالود و التراحم


اتأسف على تأخرى فى الرد
الله يبارك فى حضرتك
وعقبال اولادك ان شاء الله
اشكرك على مرورك الكريم
دمت بخير 
وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب وعيد سعيد ان شاء الله :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## noogy

> ____######## ##*______ _________ _________
> __*######### #####____ _________ _________
> __########## ######___ _________ _________
> _########### #######__ _______** ##*______
> __########## ########_ ____*#### ######___
> __########## ########_ __*###### #######__
> ___######### ########* _######## #######*_
> ____######## ######### ######### #######*_
> ______###### ######### ######### #######__
> ...


الله يبارك فيكي يارورو  :Hug2: 
وعلى رأيك اهى كلها اقفاص  :Play Ball:   :1: 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة
وانا اسفة جدا على التأخر فى الرد
دمتِ بخير  :f2:

----------


## noogy

> الأخ الكريم أيمن خطاب والأخت الكريمة نوجي 
> ألف مبروك الخطوبة السعيدة
> وعقبال الفرح بإذن الله


قلب مصر
الله يبارك فى حضرتك 
ووجودك اسعدنى جدا 
شكرا ليكي واتمنى لكى الخير والسعادة دايما ان شاء الله  :Love: 
تحياتى اليك  :f:

----------


## أبو منار



----------


## noogy

> الف  مبروك  وربنا يتمم  بخير وبارك الله لكما


الله يبارك فيك  :l2: 
ميرسي على مشاركتك  :f2:

----------


## noogy

> ألف مبروك للعروسين ايمن ونجلاء 
> 
> وربنا يتمم بخير


الله يبارك فيكي :Glad: 
شكرا على تهنئتك ومشاركتك
تحياتى اليك   :f:

----------


## noogy

> 


الله يبارك فيكي 
بشكرك على مرورك وتهنئتك 
دمتِ بخير  :f:

----------


## noogy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> خطوبة مباركة بإذن الله 
> 
> عقبال الفرح 
> 
> وعقبال كل بنات وشباب المنتدى


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله يبارك فى حضرتك
وسعيدة جدا بوجودك وتهنئتك
اسعد الله ايامك دائما
شكرا لكى على مرورك الكريم  :f:  :Bye:

----------


## noogy

> ألف مبروك يا أيمن
> ألف مبروك يا نوجى 
> ربنا يتمم بخير 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


استاذتنا الجميلة هنا  :hey: 
منورانا والله  :Biggrin: 
الله يبارك فى حضرتك 
وميرسي جدا على ذوقك ومجاملتك الرقيقة  ::$: 
اراكِ على خير دائما 
سعدت جدا بوجودك الكريم
تحياتى اليك  :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## نبع الوفاء

*




ايمن .. نجلاء
روح محلقة في سماء المنتدى  والكلمة 
لا يسعني إلا أن أهنئكم بهذه المناسبة الرائعة والتي اعجز ان اصف فيها 
بكلمات عن مدى غبطتي بهذا الخبر السعيد 
احمل لكم ولأسرتكم الغالية على اجنحة المحبة 
تهاني القلب وباقات معطرة بشذى الياسمين والرياحين 
الف الف الف مبروك


مع تمنياتي الصادقة لكم بطيب الحياة و الهناء و السرور 

:

وأتقدم لأخي الغالي .. محمد
للذي زف الينا البهجة والسرور 
بعاطر تحياتي وتقديري 
وبأرق وأطيب وأسمى معاني المحبة 
للفتته الجميله والمغلفة بأعذب وأروع 
كلمات القلب مشاعر بيضاء 

جعل الله ايامك كلها أفراحاً ومسرات 

: 

اطيب تحايا القلب ،، لكما '' أيمن .. نجلاء ''

*

----------


## conductor

أخي الفاضل / أيمن خطاب

حقيقة ألوم نفسي أولاً لأنني لم أتابع ولم أعرف إلا الآن عن خبر خطوبتك على الأنسة نجلاء

فأرجو تقبل إعتذاري عن التأخير في المباركة 

وأود أن أتقدم بأخلص التبريكات لكما على الخطوبة وعقبال الزفاف السعيد إن شاء الله 

وألف مبروك للعروسين أيمن & نجلاء

تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الف مليون مبروك يانوجى والف مبروك يا أيمن
> 
> خبر رائع وجميل
> 
> والاجمل لمسات أستاذنا صفحات العمر
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. هايدي دياب 
( مملكة الحب سابقاً ) 


الله يبارك فيكي يا هايدي دياب .... وميرسي على تسجيــلك أول رد 

وكويس بجد أنك متواجده معانا في أحلى وأغلى مناسبة لينا أنا ونوجــي

شيء جميل إن الإنسان يلاقي حـــد يفهمه ويكون متوافق معـــاه وجدانياً

وشريك الحياة مش من السهل إنك تلاقيه قريب منك وفاهمك ومستوعبك

عقبال ما تلاقي حد يفهمك زي ما أنا ونوجي فاهمين بعضنا والحــمد لله

ونيجي نهنيكي أول ناس برضه ونرد جمايلك علينا بتواجدك الجمـــيل ده

والحمد لله إنك شوفتي الأعضاء بالصور وإن شاء الله تشوفيهم بالواقع

وأعتقد أنك هتروحي الميتنج بتاع يوم 9/1 بس يا خسارة أنا مش هروح

يلا خيرها في غيرها كان نفسنا نشوفك بس الحمد لله مفيش نصيب بقى 

وفعلاً أستاذ محمد سعيد لمساته وأشعاره راقيه جداً وطالعه من القلــب 

وده راجع لأنه صديق شخصي قبل ما يكون عضو من أعضاء المنتدى 

وفعلاً شيء جميل أنه يكون ليك أصدقاء بجد بيحبوك ويهنوك من قلبهم

مش مجرد ناس بتشارك علشان تأدية الواجب والشكل العام وبس 

وفي النهاية بشكرك وبتمنالك حياة سعيدة وكلها فرح وحب وراحة بال 




مع تحياتنا

نوجي ... أيمن خطاب*

----------


## صافيولا

*

الف مبروك أستاذ أيمن والأنسه نجلاء

وعقبال الزفاف ان شاء الله

نحن السابقون وانتم اللاحقون

أسأل الله لكم التوفيق واتمام الزواج علي خير

وان يرزقكم الذريه الصالحه ان شاء الله

الف مبروك مره تانيه



 بارك الله لكما و بارك عليكما و جمع بينكما فى الخير 


*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الف الف الف الف
> 
> 
> وعقبال ليله الفرح ان شاء الله
> والصوره دى اهداء منى للعروسين ولو بادينا نعمل اكتر من كده هنعمل


*



الأخ الفاضل  .. Red Devil




الله يبارك فيك أخي الكريم وتسلم إيدك على التصميم الجميل

وإن شاء الله نردهالك في الأفراح قريب إن شاء الله 

نورتنا ونورت الموضوع بتواجدك الجميل

تقبل خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتنا

نوجي ... أيمن خطاب*

----------


## mada4top

الف الف الف مليون مبروك ياعريس

معلش متاخره بس اهو اعزرني

عقبال الليلة الكبيرة وان شاء الله احضرها

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2: 
 :f2:

----------


## القواس

_تهنئه من القلب
من احلى عضويين قادمين سنة2010
الى احلى عضو بالمنتدى و عروسه
احمد و محمود نور عيني أرومان_[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> http://www.6rbwow.com/media/listen/6rbwow_17752.ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ألف مليون مبروووووك 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران 



أهلاً يا نوران ومنورة التهنئة بكلامـك الرقيق 

وفعلاً احنا اســــــرة مش مجرد منـتدى وبس

يمكن مش أسرة كبيرة أوي بس بنحب بعــض

وفي الفرح تلاقينا بنهني والحـــزن نواسـي

وشكراً لكِ على إهدائك أغنية الرائعه شادية

( يا دبلة الخطوبــة   عقبالنا كلــنا ) 

وعقبالك لما نفرح بخطوبتـــك إن شاء الله

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية 




مع تحياتنا

نوجي ... أيمن خطاب*

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

النجم المتألق في سماء منتدانا أيمن خطاب
في الأول عايز أعتذر على التهنئة المتأخرة، بس ألف مبروك و ربنا يملأ حياتك أفراح و يتمم لكم بكل خير

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *مبروك يا أيمن ومبروك لنوجى
> 
> ألف ألف مبروك وعقبال ما نحضر الفرح بإذن الله*




*



الأخ الفاضل .. سامح عطية 


الله يبارك فيك يا سامح .. وبشكرك على حضورك وتشريفك الحفلة 

وإن شاء الله تحضر معانا الفرح في الصيف القادم 

وعقبالك إن شاء الله .. تحياتنا العطرية




مع تحياتنا

نوجي ... أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> 


*



الأم الفاضلة .. ماما زوزو  



يمكن دي أول مره نتقابل يا ماما زوزو على الواقع في الحفلة 

لكن يعلم ربنا إني حبيت حضرتك جدا زي أمي ( الله يرحمها )

وبشكر حضرتك لتواجدك الكريم وفرحتك بخطوبتي على نوجي ،

وإن شاء الله تكوني معانا في حفلة الزفاف في الصيف القادم 

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتنا

نوجي .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## thereallove

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 

ايمن باشا & نوجــــــــي



ان شاء الله ربنا يجمع بينكم في الخير 

وعقبال الفرح الكبير

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *الف مليون مبروك للعروسين
> مبروك لكل اعضاء المنتدى
> شكرا استاذ صفحات العمر 
> على الخبر الجميل
>  اللى اسعدتنا بيه  
> الصور تنطق بالترابط العائلى 
> بين اعضاء المنتدى 
> والسعاده فى اعينهم 
> توكد معانى الاسره الواحده
> ...


*



الأخ الفاضل .. إيهاب أحمد 



فعلاً يا أحمد معاك حق .. الصور بتعبر عن ترابط أسري جميل 

ويمكن الحفلة كانت أكثر تفاعل من الصور في الود والألفـــة

لكن الأستاذ محمد سعيد عبّر عن الخطوبة بطريقة المتمــــيزة

ويمكن ده اللي نقل صورة قريبة من واقع فاعليات الحفـــل ،

بشكرك يا إيهاب على مشاركتك الجميلة وتهنئتك الرقيقة  

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتنا

نوجي .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الف ألف ألف مبروك للعروسين
> وربنا يتمم لكم علي خير
> وعقبال الليلة الكبيرة




*



الأخ الفاضل .. ابن البلد 


أولاً أحب أشكرك على دعمك المتواصل لكل الأعضاء في المنتدى 

وبجد ربنا يكرمك على تجميعك لينا في اليوم الجميل ده 

وإن شاء الله نكون متجمعين في حفل الزفاف

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتنا

نوجي .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> السلام عليكم
> 
> الف الف مبروك ياايمن ويانوجى 
> 
> والله انا فرحانه جدا ليكم 
> 
> وعقبال كل شباب المنتدى وبناته يارب
> 
> واجمل ماافرحنى ان الارتباط تم بينكم من خلال بيتنا الكبير ابناء مصر 
> ...



*



الأم الفاضلة .. أم البنات 




الله يبارك في حضرتك يا أمنا كلنا 

والحمد لله أن ربـــنا وفقني مع نوجـي 

وكلل قصة حبنا بالخطوبة والارتباط ،،

وبالطبع المنتدى كان وشه خير علينـا

وعقبال بنات حضرتك إن شاء الله 

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتنا

نوجي .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الف الف الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
> 
> لو لو لو لو ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
> 
> الف مبروك يا ايمن انت ونوجي وعقبال الفرح إن شاء الله 
> 
> وبارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمع بينكما في خير




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. مصراوية جدا



كنا نتمنى أنك تكوني موجوده معانا في الاحتفال بخطوبتنا يا ســارة

لكن خيرها في غيرها ، وان شاء الله تكوني موجوده في الزفاف

وبشكرك ياسارة لتواجدك الكريم وفرحتك بخطوبتي على نوجي

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتنا

نوجي .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## totaf

الف الف مبروك وربنا يسعدكم

----------


## النجمه الحائره

**
*الف مبروك لاحسن عروسين* 
 :Aaaaa40:  :Aaaaa40:  :Aaaaa40:  :Aaaaa40:  :Aaaaa40: 
*ويارب تكون ايامكم كلها فرح ان شاء الله* 
*و لولولولولولوووووووووووووووووى* 
*زعروته حلوه عشانكو*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> * الف الف الف مليون مبروك لاستاذ ايمن و الحبيبة نجلاء  
> و الله بجد فرحتوني و خرجتوني من حالة الحزن اللي كنت فيها
> كان نفسي اوي من زمان المنتدي يجمع قلبين و يرتبطوا و نحضر فرحهم
> و كتبت موضوع عن حاجة زي دي و الحمد لله اهي بتتحقق
> ربنا يا رب يسعدكم و يفرحكم و يتمم لكم بخير و يبارك لكم ان شاء الله
> و يبعد عنكم اي زعل و يهدي سركم و يرزقكم الذرية الصالحة 
> 
>  بارك الله لكما و بارك عليكما و جمع بينكم في الخير 
> و حهديكم كلمات اغنية رومانسية بحبها اوي
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. الشيماء 




الحمد لله إن الموضوع والخطوبة والفرحة قدرت تخرجك من حالة الحزن 

ولو اني كنت اتمنى اشوفك في الخطوبة وتشرفينا ونفرح كلنا مع بعض ،،

لكن إن شاء الله تكوني معانا في حفلة الزفاف في الصيف القادم 2009م 

وألف شكر على إهدائك الرقيق ( أغنية أنا بعشق الغنا ) لآمال ماهر 

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتنا

نوجي .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *الله 
> إحساسي وفرحي بجمال لمتكم ألجم لساني والله..عن جد الموضوع ماحسيته مجرد كلام إنكتب ..كل كلمة كتبها أستاذ محمد كأنه قالها على مسمعي ..أسعدني جداً..
> ألف مبروك يانوجي وأيمن ..ربنا يجعل السعادة والحب والإحترام عنواناً لحياتكما ..
> يارب يديم التجمع الجميل ده في الخير وعلى الخير ..الصور حلوة ماشاء الله كلكم عسولين والله لاء وفيه ناس لما بتجوع ممكن تاكل بشر كمان  الله يسعدكم ...
> 
> نوجي ..أيمن..لكما من أعماق أعماق القلب أصدق الأماني بتحقيق الأماني..
> في حفظ الله..
> ...*


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. زهــراء




نورتي الموضوع والتهنئة يا زهراء وزي ما انتي شايفه 

الصور بتتكلم لوحدها بالترابط والمحبه بلا حدود 

ربنا يجمعنا دايماً على الخير والحب

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتنا

نوجي .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> العروسين..
> نوجى   أيمن خطاب
> 
> 
> 
> أيمن خطاب   نوجى
> 
> *مبارك لكما الخطوبة السعيدة*...........
> 
> ...





*



الأخت الغالية .. سوما



الله يبارك فيكي يا سوما ..، وعقبالك إن شاء الله لما تلاقي نصك التاني 

وبجد كان حضورك معانا في الحفلة حضور أسعدنا كلنا بطيبة قلبك

وإن شاء الله تكوني معانا في حفلة الزفاف في الصيف القادم 

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتنا

نوجي .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أمــونــة

*ألف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مش لاقية كلمة أكتر من مبروووك أقولها بجد 

فرحتلكم من كل قلبي ... ربنا يتمملكم بخير وسعادة يارب ... 

أنا عارفة إنها متأخرة قوووي ... سامحووني  عالتقصير*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> **
> 
> *إمبارح كان يوم مميز فعلا ياجماعه*
> *وطبعا أكتر حاجه ميزته إحتفالنا بإتنين من أحب الأعضاء*
> *نوجى ..أيمن.. ألف مبروك وعقبال الفرح يارب*
> *ونكون موجودين برضه نشاركم الفرحه *



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. ناريمان 



أشكرك على مشاعرك الطيبة ومداخلتك الرقيقة ومشاركتك الفرحة لنا جميعاً

وبالفعل لقد كان يوماً مميزاً في لقاءات أعضــاء منتدى أبنــاء مــصـر

وإن شاء الله تكوني معانا في حفلة الزفاف في الصيف القادم 

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتنا

نوجي .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> _
> 
> 
> الى صديق الكلمات واخى العزيز والغالى ايمن خطاب
> 
> كلماتى لاتوصف والان اجدها بين سطورى تسابق 
> 
> بعضها البعض لعلها تعبر عما بى فسعادتك هى لى
> 
> ...




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. جاسرة مصرية



بشكرك يا رباب على مشاركتك و إهداءك الجميل للرقيقة نوجي 

وإن شاء الله تكوني معانا في حفلة الزفاف في الصيف القادم 

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتنا

نوجي .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ألف مبروك للعروسين 
> مبروك أيمن مبروك نجلاء 
> بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمعكما على كل خير 
> 
> أخى العزيز محمد سعيد 
> كلماتك ولمساتك والصور رائعة وكأنى كنت معكم 
> شكرا على نقل الخبر الجميل



*



الأخ الفاضل .. د. مصطفى 



الله يبارك في حضرتك يا دكتور مصطفى ولو إني كنت أتمنى أشوف حضرتك

ويا سلام لو كنت جبت مع حضرتك الأستاذ الغالي رضا لابي يااااااااااااااه

بجد السهرة وحفلة الخطوبة كانت هتبقى أحلى بوجودكم الجميل معانا 

وإن شاء الله تكوني معانا في حفلة الزفاف في الصيف القادم 

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتنا

نوجي .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

استاذ ايمن  الف مبروك


ودى هدية بسيطة يارب تعجبك

http://rapidshare.com/files/98389805...1581_.wma.html

----------


## أميرة الوفاء

الف الف الف مبروك
الف الف الف مبروك
الف الف الف مبروك

الف الف الف مبروك
الف الف الف مبروك
الف الف الف مبروك
الف الف الف مبروك
ربنا يجمع بيكم عن قريب يارب
الف مبروك

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> [frame="13 10"]طب انا اقول ايه بس
> 
> والله انا زعلان من نفسى جدا
> 
> اولا انى افوت اللحظة الجميلة دى مع اخويا الكبير ايمن 
> 
> وانى افوت اللحظات الجميلة اللى كنتم فيها دى
> 
> بس والله اعذرونى انا قلت هاتبقى صعبة
> ...





*



الأخ الفاضل .. طائر الشرق 




ولا تقول اي حاجه يا عم هيثم ولا تزعل نفسك كمان

إن شاء الله تكون معانا في حفلة الزفاف في الصيف اللي جاي

بس المره اللي جاية بقى متبقاش تتحجج بالسفر للقاهرة دول بس ساعتين زمن 

وبعدين بتتأسف على إيه يا هيثم .. إنت أخ وعزيز وغالي وكأنك كنت معانا بإحساسك 

وتشرف إنت وبودي العسل ده ماشاء الله عليه ربنا يحميه ونفرح بيه ونشوفه عريس قريب

وتبقى تقرص إنت وهو زي ما تحب يا عم .. علشان متقولش حارمينك من حاجه اهو هههههه

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتنا

نوجي .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## asmaa/m

الف0 مليون مبروك ع الخطوبة
السعيدة وعقبال الزفاف





ايمن نوجى

----------


## **أمة الله**

*يا جماعة أنا والله ماشفتش الموضوع ده غير دلوقتى بس بعد ما كل الناس باركت 
بس برضه يبقى ختامه مسك 
 مبروووك مبروووك مبروووك 
خطوبة سعيدة وزفاف سعيد ان شاء الله
بس لو ماعزمتونيش أنا هزعل 
الله يسعدكم
تحياتى الحارة لأختى الكبيرة نوجى وأخويا الكبير أيمن خطاب

*

----------


## زهــــراء

*سيتم غلق الموضوع بعد يومين من الآن لمرور أكثر من شهر على المناسبة لذا بالرجاء الإسراع بالرد على ماتبقى من المشاركات ..
خالص التحايا 
..*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ده أجمل خبر فرحني وزعلني!
> 
> فرحني لفرحتي بأيمن ونوجي.
> 
> وفرحني لأنه أخيراً فرحنا بقلبين جمعهم منتدانا الطيب.
> 
> وزعلني جداً لأني مكنتش أعرف ان كل ده كان هيحصل امبارح!
> 
> محدش قاللي!
> ...




*



الأخ الفاضل ..  ابن رشد المصري




والله يا رامي وقت ما شوفت مشاركتك دي انا اللي زعلت علشان مشوفتكش 

وعلشان كده أصريت نتقابل بعدها بيومين على طول ونخرج كلنا سوا مع بعض

والحمد لله إني لحقت أقعد معاك قبل ما أسافر وبجد سعيد جداً بمعرفتك يا رامي

وإن شاء الله تتعوض في الفرح وتحضر وتعزم كمان الناس والأعضاء كلهم 

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتنا

نوجي .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> الظاهر القاعة دي النهاردة قاعة المفاجآت مش المناسبات..
> 
> ألف ألف مبروك يا جماعة...بجد اتفاجأت قوي بالخبر...بس حقيقي مفاجأة في منتهى الروعة...
> 
> 
> أيمن && نجلاء
> 
> 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة ..  شعاع من نور 




كنت أتمنى تكوني موجوده بجد يا سارة لأن الحفلة كانت بجد حلوة اوي

وكنا كلنا فيها زي أسرة كبيره بيجمعنا حبنا ومشاعرنا الجميله لبعضينا

وإن شاء الله يكون ليكي نصيب وتحضري حفلة الزفاف 

سعدت جداً بفرحتك ومشاركتك الرقيقة دي 

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتنا

نوجي .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> بارك الله لكما وجمعكما علي خير



*



الأخ الفاضل ..  عاصم أبو ندى 




بارك الله فيك يا أستاذ عاصم وميرسي على دعوتك الجميلة 

وبنشكر حضرتك على مشاركتك لينا فرحتنا 

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتنا

نوجي .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طائر الشرق
> 					
> 
> [frame="13 10"]طب انا اقول ايه بس
> 
> والله انا زعلان من نفسى جدا
> 
> اولا انى افوت اللحظة الجميلة دى مع اخويا الكبير ايمن 
> 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة ..  الشيماء 




لاء طبعاً موقعتوش من قعر الـقــُــفـّه يا شيماء .... إنتي مقامك أكبر من كدة 

وبعدين المظاهرات مبقتش تجيب نتيجة اليومين دول .. دلوقتي زمن رامي الإعتصامي

وعلى فكرة ميعاد الميتنج أنا شخصياً معرش والله مين اللي بيحدده وبيكون مسؤول عنه

يمكن حسام عمر أو أ.حسن عبد الحليم .. ويمكن يكون ابن البلد نفسه .. الله أعلم 

عموماً وعد عليا يا سيتي أبقى أبلغك بمعاد الميتنج قبلها بفترة 

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتنا

نوجي .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ايمــــ نجـــــــــــــــلاء ــــــن




*



الأخ الفاضل ..  saladino



شكراً لحضرتك على مجاملتك اللطيفة وتواجدك الرقيق

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتنا

نوجي .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *الف مبروك يا أيمن
> الف مبروك يا نوجى
> 
> وعقبال الليلة الكبيرة إن شاء الله
> 
> *



*



الأخ الفاضل ..  حمادو 



في حياتك إن شاء الله يا حمادو .. وتكون موجود إن شاء الله

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتنا

نوجي .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## اميرة الاساطير

مبروك يا ايمن الف مليون مبروك ..
ومبروك للجميلة نجلاء ..
ربنا يتمملكم علي خير.. ويجمع بينكم في خير..

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> [frame="7 70"]
> 
> 
> 
> عم الراوي .. يا عم الراوي
> سامعين طبل..وزيطه وهيصه
> يلاّ احكيلنــا بأحلى غنـــاوي
> والا دى حاجة حتبقى عويصه
> 
> ...



*



الأخ الفاضل ..  شاعر الرومانسية






[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,indigo,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بعيد عن دنيا البشـــر .. و فـ ليلة يضويها القمر
تلاقينا صحبه منورة .. يحلالنا الغنى ويّا السهر
***
هات لي قلبك الأبيضاني .. أرسمه ع الشوق معاني
ونعيش سوا من غير لقى ... ياللي حرفــك معجباني
 ***
كان حلم عمري إننا .. نفـــــرح هنا من قلبنا
ونقابـــل معاكم اهلنا .. ونحقق كمـــن حلمـنا
***
 واتواعدنا فـ الجزيرة .. ويّـا نــــوجي الأمـــــيرة
ومعانا صحبتنا الكبيرة .. وهي الأولى والأخيرة
***
واتلاقينا بعيونه السمر .. حبيبنا  صفحات العمر
وكان بـجــــد احلى عيد .. لما جمعنا محمد سعيد
***
وجنب نادي الأهلاوية .. روحــــنا كانت رياضيه
تلقى كبير الزملكاوية .. بيقدم مليون سلام وتحية
 ***
وتنور ليلتنا المصراوية بحضور شاعر الرومانسية
واحلى كلمــة والــــــولاد .. شرفونــــا في المـعــاد
***
وابن البلد احمد صلاح .. قدم لنا الاقتراح
فـ الجنينة ويا البراح .. يلا نسهر للصباح
 ***
والرقه يعني سوما وناريمان .. هدوء وحب وانسجام
تلاقيهم فـ كل مكان أو زمان .. عصافير بينشدو الحان
***
و والدنا عاطف هلال .. حضر ويا د. جمال
قعدة كانت للرجال .. مناقشه عن كل الاحوال
***
وشاعرنا يحيى زكريا وحبيبنا سامح عطية
اهدونا اجمل هدية .. بأشعارهم الشــــقـية
***
ولابن طيبة والمدام .. تحية حب واحترام
بهديهم كلمة وسلام .. ومحبة شوق ووئام 
***
وماما زوزو نبع الحنان .. تحس معاها بالأمان
يارب يا حنان يا منان .. بارك لنا فنبع الحنان
***
وهحكيلكم كمان حكايه .. بعد ما حضرت بوكايه
سلمت جوايز رمضان .. لأمــــيرة ولغيرها كمان
***
وعزة نفس يعني عبير .. عقلها على طول كبير
تفهمك من غير تفكير .. لو كنت غفير او وزير
***
وليلة عشق معانا .. يا سعدنا يا هنانا
غنو وقولو ويانا .. جانا الفرح جانا
***
والأزهري المصري وشاعرنا ايمن رشدي
وانا الود ودي .. ارقص ومين ياناس قدي
***
اما زيزو وكمان شادي .. كلنو زينة شباب النادي
غني معايا يلا ونادي .. ده الليلة فرحي ومعادي
***
ومننساش حضور رحاب .. عصفورة طايره ف السحاب
قلب طيب من غير اسباب .. متقفلش في وشك اي باب[/poem]





مهما كتبت مش راح اعرف اعبر عن إحساسي بجمال حكاوي الراوي يا أ.حسن

وبجد بشكرك من كل قلبي على اهتمامك وتشجيعك الدايم وكلامك الجميل في حقنا

وإن شاء الله نكون مع بعض تاني في حفلة الزفاف ونتجمع كلنا ونكتب اشعار 

وسلامي وخالص شكري وتقديري لحضرتك و لأسرتك الكريمة والأولاد 

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتنا

نوجي .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> 


*



الأخ الفاضل .. د. م. جمال الشربيني   



حضرتك كان ليك حضور طاغي في الحفل بخفة دمك ومشاكساتك اللذيذه 

وبجد أنا فرحت جداً إني شوفت حضرتك أخيراً واتعرفت عليك اكتر 

وإن شاء الله تتكرر ونتقابل تاني وتالت ورابع وشكراً ع التصميم

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتنا

نوجي .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> [frame="1 80"]الف مبروك 
> 
> نوجي وايمن
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> زيجه مباركه ان شاء الله
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة ..  عزة نفس



الله يخليكي يا عبير على كلامك الحلو ده .. وإحنا والله اللي كنا سعدا بوجودك 

وبصراحة كنت خايف لا متجيش وتعتذري علشان ظروفك يوميها 

لكن الحمد لله اكتملت فرحتنا بوجودك .. ميرسي ليكي بجد

وعقبال أولادك إن شاء الله ونفرح بيهم قريب

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتنا

نوجي .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> [frame="2 80"]
> 
> 
> أتقدم بأطيب التهاني وأجمل التبريكات الى
> 
> الأخ ايمن خطاب و الأخت نوجى
> 
> بمناسبة الخطوبة السعيدة
> 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة ..  أحلى كلمة 



عارفه حضرتك أنا ونوجي كان رأينا واحد في إن حضرتك أكيد على الحقيقة زي المنتدى 

قمة في الهدوء ورجاحة العقل .. وفعلاً لما شوفنا حضرتك اتأكدنا إن كان رأينا صح 

ربنا يبارك في حضرتك وفي أ.حسن وفي الأولاد ويجمعنا على خير دايماً 

ونكون مع بعض تاني في حفلة الزفاف إن شاء الله 

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتنا

نوجي .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ألف ألف ألف مبروك
> 
> مبروك لنجلاء ومبروك لأيمن
> 
> والصور فعلا جميله أوى وبتدل على ترابط أعضاء المنتدى بشكل حلو
> 
> ألف مبروك وعقبال الفرح عن قريب إن شاء الله




*



الأخت الفاضلة ..  pussycat



الله يبارك فيكي يا بوسي .. وعقبالك إن شاء الله 

والحمد لله على ترابط أعضاء المنتدى 

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتنا

نوجي .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ألف ميت مبروك عليك يا 
> أيمن 
> إنت  و أختنا العزيزة 
>  نجلاء 
> 
> 
> 
> أتمنى لكم حياة سعيدة 
> ملؤها الحب والسعادة 
> ...



*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي   



الله يبارك في حضرتك يا أ. رضا .. ولو إني كنت أتمنى أشوفك معانا 

لكن معلش مكنش لينا نصيب نتقابل .. تتعوض قريب إن شاء الله 

بس لازم حضرتك تكون موجود في الفرح بمشيئة الله

وشكراً على مداخلتك ونصيحتك الغالية 

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتنا

نوجي .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## noogy

> الف  الف مبروك بالخطوبه السعيده


الله يبارك فيكي    :l: 
ميرسي على مشاركتك
شكرا ليكي

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *ألف مبروك الخطوبة وعقبال الزفاف إن شاء الله*



*



القلم المتألق  .. سيف الدين



الله يبارك فيك .. وشكراً على مداخلتك ومجاملتك

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## noogy

> _الف الف مبرووووك يا نوجي 
> والف مبروك يا ايمن 
> وربنا يتمم بخير 
> وان شاء الله دائما في فرح وسعاده_


الله يبارك فيكي يا زهرة
وميرسي على ردك وتهنئتك اوى  :Closedeyes: 
تحياتى اليك

----------


## noogy

> *الأخت الفاضله نوجي*
> *الأخ الفاضل أيمن خطاب*
> 
> *أعتذر إليكما على تأخري في تهنئتكما بالخطوبه السعيده*
> *ألف ألف مبروك*
> *وأسال الله العلى القدير أن ييسر لكما أموركما*
> *ويجمع بينكما دائماً في الخير*
> *وكم كنت اود أن أكون من بين الحضور ولكن أسعدني كثيراً*
> *أن يشاركما حفل خطوبتكما هذا الجمع الجميل من منتدانا الرائع*
> ...


الله يبارك فى حضرتك يا أ /  عصام
والله احنا اللى اسفين على تأخرنا فى الرد   ::$: 
وطبعا معزوم ان شاء الله  حضرتك مش محتاج عزومة  ::$: 
بشكرك جدا على وجودك وتهنئتك

----------


## noogy

> مبرووووك
> 
> ألف ألف مبــارك  اختى الكريمه نوجى والاخ الكريم ايمن..
> وعقبــال الفرحــة الكبيــرة وكل بنات المسلمين..
> مع تمنياتي لكما حياة سعيــدة..
> بالتوفيــق.. ان شاء الله ...
> اسال الله تعالى ان يجمعكم دوما بخير وحب وسلام..


الله يبارك فيكي يا زهرة
وبشكرك جدا على دعائك لينا
ربنا يبارك فيكي
سعيدة بتهنئتك جدا 
تحياتى اليك  :Bye:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الف مبروك يا ايمن انت ونوجي
> وربنا يارب يتمملكوا على خير ونشوفكوا في عش الزوجيه عن قريب
> كل سنه وانتم طيبين
> تحياتي لكم




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. مي مؤمن 


الله يبارك فيكي يا مي وعقبالك إن شاء الله ونفرح بيكي قريب ،

وكان نفسنا تكوني موجوده في مصر علشان نفرح مع بعض

ربنا يسهل وتعرفي تنزلي وقت الفرح إن شاء الله 

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الف ملييييييييييييييييون مبروووووووووووووووووووك
> استاذ ايمن ونوجى الجميله
> ماشاء الله قمر يانوجى 
> ربنا يسعدكم يارب
> بجد انا كمان جديده عليكم
> بس متتصوروش مدى فرحتى وانا بشوف لمتكم الجميله دى
> واشوف اعضاء من ابرز الاعضاء فى المنتدى
> وهما متجمعين فى مناسبه جميله بجد
> 
> ...


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. أسماء 


قد كده مشاعرك جميلة ومليانه طيبة وحب للغيير .. ربنا بجد يكرمك 

متعرفيش كلامك ده عمل فينا إيه .. خلانا نحس إننا بجد أخوات

وبعدين إنتي بقيتي خلاص مننا مش جديددة ولا حاجة ،

ربنا يديم المحبة اللي بين الأعضاء في المنتدى 

وشكراً على مشاركتك لينا فرحتنا 

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## noogy

> بسم الله ما شاء الله عريس منور وعروسة منورة ربنا يتمم بخير ويسعد ايامكم ويرزقكم بالخلف الصالح الف الف مليون مبروك ونهنىء العروسين واهليهم ونهنىء اسرة المنتدى


الله يبارك فيك
وميرسي اوى على التهنئة اللطيفة دى  ::$: 
شكرا ليك

----------


## noogy

> *مبارك مبارك مبارك
> يا ايمن و نجلاء 
> و يا رب بالتوفيق دائما 
> على فكره يا ريت مش تنسوا تعزمونا فى الزفاف ان شاء الله *


اهلا اهلا اهلا بلؤلؤة مصر
الله يباركلك وشكرا جدا على تهنئت ودعوتك لنا
وطبعا احنا مانقدرش ننسى نعزمك هو احنا نقدر
تحياتى اليك  :f2:

----------


## noogy

> ماشاء الله .. ربنا يوفقكم ياااااااارب 
> 
> ألف مبروك يا نوجي 
> ألف مبروك يا أيــمن 
> 
> ربنا يتمم على خير يا جماعة .. بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمع بينكما فى خير وعلى خير.
> 
> معلش متأخرة


اهلا يا نشوى
الله يبارك فيكي
وانتى ما اتاخرتيش ولا حاجة  
بشكرك جدا على تهنئتك  :Love:

----------


## noogy

> ألف مبروك
> وحاجه حلوه أوى
> إن بعض أعضاء المنتدى يكونوا معاكم فى الحفله وكده
> بس بجد ألف مبروك
> 
> وعقبال الفرح


الله يبارك فيكي يا شهد
وعقبال مانفرح بيكي ان شاء الله  :Closedeyes: 
تحياتى

----------


## aamin

*


الف مبروك خطوبتك السعيدة

ربنا  يجمع  بينكما على خير

اخي الكريم ايمن 

اجمل التهاني  لالك ولعروسك

كل سنة وانتما  بخير وفرح

اجمل التهاني 


aamin

*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الف الف مبروك يا جماعه
> و ربنا يتمم لكم على خير
> و يارب تكون ايامكم كلها حب و سعاده


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نورسين 


آآآآمين .. تسلم ايدك على المشاركة الجميلة والدعوة الأجمل

وربنا يجعل كل أيامنا حب وسعادة وراحة بال إن شاء الله

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
> الف مبروك يا ايمن... الف مبروك يا نوجى
> 
> بارك الله لكما.. و بارك عليكما... و جمع بينكما فى خير
> 
> 
> 
> عقبال ما نبارك لكم بالزفاف السعيد.. ان شاء الله
> ...


*



الأخ الفاضل ... د. عصام   



ربنا يخليك يا دكتور على المشاركة الجميلة  .. تسلم إيدك

وإن شاء الله تكون حضرتك معانا في الزفاف

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> مبروك الخطوبة السعيدة و إن شاء الله نبارك لكما قريبا الزواج السعيد 
> و عقبال شباب و فتيات أبناء مصر*


*



الأخت الفاضلة ...  رحمة



بارك الله فيكي يا اخت رحمة على طيبة قلبك ومداخلتك 

وإن شاء الله نفرح بجد بزواج كل الأعضاء والعضوات

( طبعاً اللي مش لسه اتجوزا يعني ههههههههه )

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> لولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولوى
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الف الف الف الف الف مليوووووووووووووون مبرووووووووووووووووك 
> 
> 
> ...



*



الأخ الفاضل ... أهلاوي شديد   



اللي خايف يــــــــروح .. الأهلي جــــــاي يطوح 

قول الحق خليك جرىء النادى الأهلى أحسن فريق 

عفوا هذا زمن الأهلى .. و الأهلى فــــوق الجميع



وعشـــــان تعيش كبير ... لازم تشجــع فريق كبير  

واللي لسه عنده أمــــــل  ... يعمل للأهلى عـــمل 

ده احنا بنتكلم عن الأهلي يا جماعه ! 

سعد بناه والتتش رباه وصالح علاه و70 مليون وراه 

وسعـــد سعد يحيا سعد ...... وسعــــد سعد يحيا سعد

ويا أهلــي يــــا حبـــي .. يــــا حتـــــة مــن قـلــــبي 

أووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه

أهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااوي




أووووووووووووه أهــــــــــلاوووووي

أووووووووووووه أهــــــــــلاوووووي

أووووووووووووه أهــــــــــلاوووووي





الأهلاوي الشديد الصميم الجميل آخر حاجه ماجد حبيب قلبي 

ميرسي ليك جداً يا ماجد على مشاركتك اللي زي السكــــر دي

ومتخفش من حسام عمر ده بس بياكل دراع العرسان الجدد بس

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وأنا موافق يا سيدي على خطوبة بنتنا لأبنكم الأهلاوي الصغير 

بس بشرط يكون في الفرح كل لاعيبة الأهلي  ومعاهم جوزيه 

وكمان عصام الحضري علشان يرقص ( أرقص يا حضـــري )

وربنا يكرمك إنت كمان بواحدة بنت حلال كده اهلاوية شديدة

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ألف مبروك وربنا يتمم لكما بخير ..
> خبر سعيد وصور جميلة ..



*



الأخ الفاضل ...  معاذ رياض 



ربنا يكرمك يا معاذ على روحك الحلوة وتهنئتك الرقيقه

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *الاخ الفاضل ايمن*
> *الاخت العزيزة نوجي*
> *الف الف مبروك*
> *ربنا يتمم لكم علي كل خير يا رب*


*



الأخت الفاضلة ...  أم أحمد 



الله يبارك في حضرتك يا أم أحمد وعقبال اولادك إن شاء الله 

ونفرح بيهم هنا  ، ونعمل لهم أحلى وأجمل حفلة إن شاء الله

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> 


*



الأخ الفاضل ... اسكندراني   



تسلم إيدك على الصورة الجميلة والتصميم الرقيق

وإن شاء الله نفرح ببنات حضرتك قريب

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
> أختى الرقيقه الشجيه نوجى
> 
> أخى الفاضل أيمن خطاب
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*



الأخت الفاضلة ...  قيثارة



الله يبارك فيكي يا قيثارة الشجن والإبداع والذوق الرفيع 

وإن شاء الله تكوني موجوده معانا في الفرح

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *السلامــ عليكمــ ورحمـــة الله*
> 
> *الف مبروووك الخطوبه السعيده*
> *وربنا يجمع بينكمــ فى الخير*
> *ان شاء الله*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*



الأخت الفاضلة ...  زوزو عادل



عارفه يا زوزو مجرد ما بشوف اسمك بفتكر البراءة والطفولة 

وكمان سلمى بنتك العسولة ربنا يحفظها ويخليها لك يارب

وتفرحي بيها عروسة إن شاء الله ، وشكراً لتهنئتك

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ألف مبروك لأخى أيمن وأختى نجلاء 
> تمنياتى لكما بالسعادة وربنا يتمم بخير 
> 
> طبعا نسيتونا فى الخطوبة بس ماشى نعديها المرادى بسسس فى الفرح بقى حيكون فيه حساب كبييييييييييييييييييييير
> 
> 
> عقبال يا رب ما نشيل الواد عليش والأمورة بهانة ولادكم يا رب
> 
> بس تعزمونا فى السبوع كمان 
> ...



*



الأخ الفاضل ... وريث من خبر رع   



معلش يا وليد والله الموضوع جه كله ورا بعض وآسف بجد 

بس إن شاء الله أكيد هتكون موجود معانا في الفرحة الكبيرة 

بس بلاش عليش وبهانة  خليهم أسماء على الموضه كده

لحسن العيال تطلع معقدة وتفضل زعلانة طول عمرها مننا !

وموضوع السبوع ده أكيد أكيد هنشيل لك منابك مش تخاف

بس إنت ابقى هات لنا اتنين كيلوا مغات ههههههههه

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وريث من خبر رع
> 					
> 
> عقبال يا رب ما نشيل الواد عليش والأمورة بهانة ولادكم يا رب
> 
> 
> يا لهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــوي   .... و دة من ايه؟؟؟




*



الأخت الفاضلة ...  الشيماء 



معلش يا شيماء .. شكله بيحب عليش وبهانه 

أكيد أكيد دول أبطال فيلم عربي قديم 

سيبك إنتي .. إيه رأيك في رنيم وسيف

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الف ألف مليون مبروك للعروسين الحلوين 
> نوجى و أيمن خطاب
> و عقبال ما يتمها الله عليكم بالزفاف السعيد
> و نتمنى لكم حياة مليئة بالود و التراحم


*



الأخ الفاضل ... nefer 



الله يبارك في حضرتك ويجعل أيامك كلها سعادة وراحة بال

وميرسي لحضرتك على تهنئتك الرقيقة دي

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> وايمن كان هو السبب انى عرفت المنتدى الجميل ده


*



حبيبة قلبي  .. نوجي



لو المنتدى جميل .. فده علشان إنتي فيه يا قمري 

ربنا يخليكي ليا ولا يحرمنيش منك أبداً أبداً 

بث بقى ( إحنا بنقولها كده )





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ____######## ##*______ _________ _________
> __*######### #####____ _________ _________
> __########## ######___ _________ _________
> _########### #######__ _______** ##*______
> __########## ########_ ____*#### ######___
> __########## ########_ __*###### #######__
> ___######### ########* _######## #######*_
> ____######## ######### ######### #######*_
> ______###### ######### ######### #######__
> ...




*



الأخت الفاضلة ...  رورو قمر



أحلى وأغلى قفص يا رورو على فكرة عقبالك كده إن شاء الله 

مهما أوصف لك مش هقدر أعبر عن حلاوة الإرتباط عن حب 





			
				إن شاء الله تكون طريقكم مفروشة بالأفراح و المسرّات, و خالية من المطبّات بإذنه تعالى
			
		

يسمع منك ربنا .. حسستيني إني بكلم ظابط في المرور 

شكراً ليكي على كلامك الحلو ومجاملتك الرقيقة

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الأخ الكريم أيمن خطاب والأخت الكريمة نوجي 
> ألف مبروك الخطوبة السعيدة
> وعقبال الفرح بإذن الله


*



الأخت الفاضلة ...  قلب مصر 



الله يبارك في حضرتك يا أم يوسف وعقبال أولاد حضرتك

وربنا دايماً يجمعنا على الخير والمحبة والسعادة

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> امممممممم طب الكلام ده موجه لايمن ياترى من حقى ارد لحد ماهو يرد بنفسه
> كده كده هرد مش عاجبك ماتجيش الفرح لا انت ولا بودو 
> الله يبارك فيك ياهيثم
> ومعلش تتعوض فى الليلة الكبيرة ان شاء الله 
> وعقبالك
> 7
> 7
> 7
> 7
> ...



*



حبيبة قلبي .. نوجي 


طبعاً من حقك تردي .. وفي اي وقت زي ما تحبي

وموضوع بودي وهيثم والفرح اللي عاملة هنا ده 

متخديش في بالك .. ده كبيره تدي بودي نص جنيه

هتلاقيه فرح وزقطط وطار م الفرحة كمان   

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

منورنا والله يا هيثم إنت وبودي 

وعقبال لما نفرح بيكم 



7



7




7




7




7



بالشهادة طبعاً .. مش أي حاجه تانية 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الف  مبروك  وربنا يتمم  بخير وبارك الله لكما


*



الأخ الفاضل ...  الجنايني 



ربنا يكرمك يارب على مشاركتك وتهنئتك الجميلة 

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ألف مبروك للعروسين ايمن ونجلاء 
> 
> وربنا يتمم بخير



*



الأخت الفاضلة ...  أجمل من الخيال 



الله يبارك فيكي وميرسي على تهنئتك الرقيقة دي 

وعقبال عندكم جميعاً إن شاء الله 

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> 


*



الأخت الفاضلة ...  نفرتيتي 



الله يبارك في حضرتك .. وميرسي على مجاملتك اللطيفة

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> خطوبة مباركة بإذن الله 
> 
> عقبال الفرح 
> 
> وعقبال كل بنات وشباب المنتدى



*



الأخت الفاضلة ...  نور



أشكرك يا أستاذة نور على تواجدك ومشاركتك لينا فرحتنا

وعقبال كل الحبايب في المنتدى إن شاء الله

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ايه اللى انا سمعته ده 
> ليه كده يا شيماء انقلاب عسكرى مرة واحدة  
> انتوا لا وقعتوا من قعر القفة ولا حاجة  
> انتوا ليكوا ميتنج خاص ومش انتوا اللى هتيجوا المنتدى كله يجيلكوا بس انتوا تبقوا مبسوطين  
> يلا اى خدمة  
> احنا مايرضيناش زعلكوا برضه



*



حبيبة قلبي .. نوجي 



هو أنا حبيتك من شوية .. طول عمرك قلبك كبير وطيبة 

ربنا يكرمك يارب ونفرح كده بعيالك ( عيالنا يعني ) 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

إن شاء الله طبعاً 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ألف مبروك يا أيمن
> ألف مبروك يا نوجى 
> ربنا يتمم بخير 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*



الأم الفاضلة ...  أ. سامية أبو زيد




أهلاً بحضرتك يا ماما سامية .. والله نورتي الموضوع والفرح كله 

وربنا يخليكي لينا ولا يحرمنا منك ولا من طيبة قلبك يارب 

وإن شاء الله تحضري الفرح في الصيف اللي جاي

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الف  الف مبروك بالخطوبه السعيده



*



الأخت الفاضلة ...  عاشقة الأمل 



الله يبارك فيكي وعقبالك إن شاء الله 

وميرسي على تهنئتك وتواجدك 

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> _الف الف مبرووووك يا نوجي 
> والف مبروك يا ايمن 
> وربنا يتمم بخير 
> وان شاء الله دائما في فرح وسعاده_


*



الأخت الفاضلة ...  زهرة



الله يبارك فيكي يا زهرة .. وعقبالك قريب إن شاء الله 

وربنا يسمع منك وتكون حياتنا كلها سعادة وراحة بال

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *الأخت الفاضله نوجي*
> *الأخ الفاضل أيمن خطاب*
> 
> *أعتذر إليكما على تأخري في تهنئتكما بالخطوبه السعيده*
> *ألف ألف مبروك*
> *وأسال الله العلى القدير أن ييسر لكما أموركما*
> *ويجمع بينكما دائماً في الخير*
> *وكم كنت اود أن أكون من بين الحضور ولكن أسعدني كثيراً*
> *أن يشاركما حفل خطوبتكما هذا الجمع الجميل من منتدانا الرائع*
> ...


*



الأخ الفاضل ...  أ. عصام علم الدين 



حضرتك ولا إتأخرت ولا حاجه يا شاعرنا الجميل الرقيق 

وبجد أنا كمان والله كان نفسي تكون موجود في الميتنج 

لكن معلش حصل خير وإن شاء الله تكون موجود بالفرح

وبشكرك يا أ. عصام على دعاءك الجميل لينا 

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> مبرووووك
> 
> ألف ألف مبــارك  اختى الكريمه نوجى والاخ الكريم ايمن..
> وعقبــال الفرحــة الكبيــرة وكل بنات المسلمين..
> مع تمنياتي لكما حياة سعيــدة..
> بالتوفيــق.. ان شاء الله ...
> اسال الله تعالى ان يجمعكم دوما بخير وحب وسلام..



*



الأخت الفاضلة ...  زهرة الياسمينا 



ما اروع تهنئتك الرقيقة لنا .. سلمت يداكِ

وبارك الله فيكِ وجزاكِ الله خيراً

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> بسم الله ما شاء الله عريس منور وعروسة منورة ربنا يتمم بخير ويسعد ايامكم ويرزقكم بالخلف الصالح الف الف مليون مبروك ونهنىء العروسين واهليهم ونهنىء اسرة المنتدى


*



الأخت الفاضلة ...  زوزو



تسلم ايدك يا زوزه على كلامك الجميل اوي بجد

وربنا يكرمك يارب ويسعدك ايامك كلها

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *مبارك مبارك مبارك
> يا ايمن و نجلاء 
> و يا رب بالتوفيق دائما 
> على فكره يا ريت مش تنسوا تعزمونا فى الزفاف ان شاء الله *


*



الأخت الفاضلة ...  لؤلؤة مصر



شكراً ليكي على تهنئتك الرقيقة ومشاركتك لينا فرحتنا 

وأكيد مش راح ننسى نعزمك في الفرح إن شاء الله

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## noogy

> *
> عريسنـــــــــا ... أيمن خطـــــاب
> 
> عـــروستنـــــا الجميــــلة ... نــــــــــوجـــى
> 
> 
> بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكمــــا وجمع بينكمــــا فى خيـــــــر
> 
> وربنــــا يتمم لكـــــم على خيـــــــــــر ياربى ...*


الجميلة لولى
الله يبارك فيكي 
وميرسي جدا على التصميم الجميل ده  :Love: 
خالص تحياتى اليك

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ماشاء الله .. ربنا يوفقكم ياااااااارب 
> 
> ألف مبروك يا نوجي 
> ألف مبروك يا أيــمن 
> 
> ربنا يتمم على خير يا جماعة .. بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمع بينكما فى خير وعلى خير.
> 
> معلش متأخرة



*



الأخت الفاضلة ...  نشــوى



الله يبارك فيكي يا نشوى وعقبالك إن شاء الله ومفيش اعتذار بين الأخوات 

وبجد سعيد بتواجدك معانا وإن شاء الله تحضري الفرح

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ألف مبروك
> وحاجه حلوه أوى
> إن بعض أعضاء المنتدى يكونوا معاكم فى الحفله وكده
> بس بجد ألف مبروك
> 
> وعقبال الفرح



*



الأخت الفاضلة ...  شهد 



الله يبارك فيكي .. ومعاكي حق .. فعلاً كان يوم جميل 

وتواجد الأعضاء كان مفرحنا كلنا والحمد لله

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وريث من خبر رع
> 					
> 
> ألف مبروك لأخى أيمن وأختى نجلاء 
> تمنياتى لكما بالسعادة وربنا يتمم بخير 
> 
> طبعا نسيتونا فى الخطوبة بس ماشى نعديها المرادى بسسس فى الفرح بقى حيكون فيه حساب كبييييييييييييييييييييير
> 
> 
> ...


*



حبيبة قلبي نوجي 


مين عليش ومبهانة دول   هو إحنا مش بينا إتفاق

شكلك هتتعبيني معاكي .. أي حد يقولك أي اسم توافقي عليه 

امممممممممممممممممممممممممم

وكمان عزمتي المنتدى كله .. يبقى تشاركي بقى في تكاليف الفرح

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تدبيسه أهي ع الهوا 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> مالك بس ياشيماء مخضوضة ليه ؟ 
> مش عاجبك عليش وبهانة ولا انتى طمعانة فى الاسمين دول 
> وجودك اسعدنى الحقيقة وردك نفسه تحفة 
> خالص تحياتى اليك



*



نوجي حبيبة قلبي 


يا ستي خليها تطمع فيهم يلا مبروك عليها 

همه لايقين أكتر مع شيماء .. وشيماء بنت حلال

والله ما هم راجعين يا شيماء بقى .. النبي قبل الهدية 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> عريسنـــــــــا ... أيمن خطـــــاب
> 
> عـــروستنـــــا الجميــــلة ... نــــــــــوجـــى
> 
> 
> بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكمــــا وجمع بينكمــــا فى خيـــــــر
> 
> وربنــــا يتمم لكـــــم على خيـــــــــــر ياربى ...*


*



الأخت الفاضلة ...  لولي 



إسمحي لي أن أهديكِ لقب أنتِ تستحقينه ( صاحبة الذوق الرفيع ) 

فدائماً وأبداً لكِ لمساتك الرقيقة في جميع مناسباتنا السعيدة بالمنتدى 

وأشكرك من ربوع قلبي على إهداءك الرقيق وتصميمك الرائع بصدق

كما أشكرك على حرصك على مشاركتنا فرحتنا بحفل الخطوبة

بارك الله فيكِ وجزاكِ الله خيراً أختي لولي 

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> اسف يا أيمن
> اسف يا نوجى
> على تأخرىفى مشاركتم هذا الفرح
> الجميل والتهانى الرائعة
> لسة واخد بالى الان فقط
> سامحونى


*



الأخ الفاضل ... عبد الرحمن السواح 



على إيه بتتأسف يا أستاذ عبد الرحمن .. حضرتك نورتنا والله 

وربنا يكرمك على مجاملتك الجميلة دي وعقبال أولادك

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ألف ألف مبروك 
> 
> للأعزاء نوجى ..وأيمن على خبر الخطوبة 
> 
> بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمع بينكما فى خير 
> وماشاء الله على الخبر الجميل واللمة الرائعة لأهل هذا المكان الراقى الأسرى الرائع 
> 
> أدام الله علينا جميعا تلك الروح الأخوية الصادقة 
> 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة ...  إشراقة امل



الله يبارك في حضرتك وميرسي لمجاملتك وتهنئتك الجميلة 

وأحلى حاجه زي ما حضرتك قولتي اللمة الجميلة لعيلتنا ،

وإن شاء الله تدوم على طول المحبة اللي بينا

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الف الف مبروك
> بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمع بينكم فى خير
> مبروك الخطوبة وعقيال الزفاف ان شاء الله



*



الأخت الفاضلة ...  ديدي



الله يبارك في حضرتك وميرسي لتواجدك الرقيق

وربنا يتمم علينا بخير وعلى كل المخطوبين 

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> انا بهنئى الخطيبين و بدعيلهم بالسعادة طوووول العمر 
> الف مبروك يا أيمن خطاب @ نوجى
> 
> 
> 
> م عقبال كل أبناء المنتدى الى لسه فى طريقهم الى الخطبة 
> و عقبال الزواج للعروسين .
> 
> 
> ...



*



الأخ الفاضل ... المحب الولهان



إيه المشاركة الجميلة دي .. بجد تسلم إيدك وربنا يكرمك يارب

وأنا معاك بدعي ربنا يتم علينا وعلى كل الأعضاء الخاطبين

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> 


*



الأخ الفاضل ...  أبو منار 



تسلم إيد حضرتك على كارت التهنئة الرقيق 

وربنا يكرمك وعقبال أولادك إن شاء الله

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> 







الأخ  الفاضل    ...   اسكندراني  




لحرفك بهاء خـــاص ولكلماتك عطــر فريد من نوعه

فسلمت يـــداكِ لهذه المداخلة الرقيقة

مع خالص تحياتي العطريه

 :f2: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ايمن .. نجلاء
> روح محلقة في سماء المنتدى  والكلمة 
> لا يسعني إلا أن أهنئكم بهذه المناسبة الرائعة والتي اعجز ان اصف فيها 
> بكلمات عن مدى غبطتي بهذا الخبر السعيد 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة ...  نبع الوفاء






بجد تسلم إيدك يا نبع الوفاء على همساتك الرقيقة في تهنئتك 

وإنتي عارفه إنه بيعجبني جداً توصيفك وتوظيفك للكلمات

لأنها بتكون نابعه من جواكي بدون رياء أو رتوش

ربنا يسعدك يارب وتحققي كل اللي بتتمنيه

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أخي الفاضل / أيمن خطاب
> 
> حقيقة ألوم نفسي أولاً لأنني لم أتابع ولم أعرف إلا الآن عن خبر خطوبتك على الأنسة نجلاء
> 
> فأرجو تقبل إعتذاري عن التأخير في المباركة 
> 
> وأود أن أتقدم بأخلص التبريكات لكما على الخطوبة وعقبال الزفاف السعيد إن شاء الله 
> 
> وألف مبروك للعروسين أيمن & نجلاء
> ...



*



الأخ الفاضل ...  د. أحمد عبد الشافي 





معقول يا دكتور الكلام اللي حضرتك بتقوله ده أمال لو حضرتك مش صاحب واجب كنت قولت إيه 

طبعاً يا دكتور إحنا مقدرين كويس ظروفك وإنشغالك بمركز الفن الهادف للإرتقاء بالفن الجميل 

وتسلم إيد حضرتك على تهنئتك اللي اعتز بيها جداً .. وربنا يوفقك في رسالتك في الفن

وإن شاء الله حضرتك لازم تكون موجود في الفرح بتاعنا في الصيف اللي جاي

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
> الف مبروك أستاذ أيمن والأنسه نجلاء
> 
> وعقبال الزفاف ان شاء الله
> 
> نحن السابقون وانتم اللاحقون
> 
> أسأل الله لكم التوفيق واتمام الزواج علي خير
> ...


*



الأخ الفاضل ...  صافيولا



الله يبارك في حضرتك يا أستاذ أحمد وعقبال أولادك إن شاء الله 

وربنا يديم علينا أخوتنا ومحبتنا في الله ودايما متجمعين ع الخير

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الف الف الف مليون مبروك ياعريس
> 
> معلش متاخره بس اهو اعزرني
> 
> عقبال الليلة الكبيرة وان شاء الله احضرها



*



الأخ الفاضل ..mada4top



شكراً يا محمد على تهنئتك الجميلة .. ومفيش مشكلة ولا تأخير

المهم إنك موجود معانا في الإحتفالية الرقيقة دي

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> _تهنئه من القلب
> من احلى عضويين قادمين سنة2010
> الى احلى عضو بالمنتدى و عروسه
> احمد و محمود نور عيني أرومان_



*



الأخ الفاضل ...  القواس



ودي أحلى تهنئة يا د. محمد من الغاليين أولاد حضرتك أحمد ومحمد

وعقبال ما تفرح بشهادتهم وجوازهم إن شاء الله 

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> النجم المتألق في سماء منتدانا أيمن خطاب
> في الأول عايز أعتذر على التهنئة المتأخرة، بس ألف مبروك و ربنا يملأ حياتك أفراح و يتمم لكم بكل خير


*



الأخ الفاضل ... م.محمد ذهني 



الله يبارك فيم يا محمد .. وميرسي لذوقك وتواجدك الجميل

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
> 
> ايمن باشا & نوجــــــــي
> 
> 
> 
> ان شاء الله ربنا يجمع بينكم في الخير 
> 
> وعقبال الفرح الكبير



*



الأخ الفاضل ... thereallove  



الله يبارك فيك يا احمد .. وبشكرك على تهنئتك وتواجدك 

وإن شاء الله لازم تحضر الفرح معانا

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الف الف مبروك وربنا يسعدكم


*



الأخت الفاضلة ...  totaf



الله يبارك فيكي وميرسي لتهنئتك .. وعقبالك ان شاء الله

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> **
> *الف مبروك لاحسن عروسين* 
> 
> *ويارب تكون ايامكم كلها فرح ان شاء الله* 
> *و لولولولولولوووووووووووووووووى* 
> *زعروته حلوه عشانكو*



*



الأخت الفاضلة ...  النجمة الحائرة 



أحلى وأجمل زغروطة من القلب .. ربنا يكرمك يارب 

ونجاملك كده في الأفراح وعقبالك إن شاء الله

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *ألف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
> 
> مش لاقية كلمة أكتر من مبروووك أقولها بجد 
> 
> فرحتلكم من كل قلبي ... ربنا يتمملكم بخير وسعادة يارب ... 
> 
> أنا عارفة إنها متأخرة قوووي ... سامحووني  عالتقصير*




*



الأخت الفاضلة ...  أمونه 



ولا تزعلي نفسك يا أمونة .. وكأنك حضرتي أول واحده كمان 

المهم إنك موجودة معانا وفرحانه من قلبك زي ما أنا شايف

وعقبالك كده قريب إن شاء الله لما نفرح بيكي

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> استاذ ايمن  الف مبروك
> 
> 
> ودى هدية بسيطة يارب تعجبك
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/98389805...1581_.wma.html


*



الأخ الفاضل ... ناصر الصديق  



تسلم إيدك على الإهداء والأغنية الرقيقة .. ربنا يكرمك يارب

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الف الف الف مبروك
> الف الف الف مبروك
> الف الف الف مبروك
> 
> الف الف الف مبروك
> الف الف الف مبروك
> الف الف الف مبروك
> الف الف الف مبروك
> ربنا يجمع بيكم عن قريب يارب
> الف مبروك


*



الأخت الفاضلة ... أم بودي  



كل دي الف مبروك .. بجد أنا فرحان والله علشان شايفكم فرحانين لنا 

وربنا يديم علينا المحبة والأخوة والمناسبات السعيدة 

وعقبال اولادك لما تفرحي بيهم إن شاء الله

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الف0 مليون مبروك ع الخطوبة
> السعيدة وعقبال الزفاف
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ايمن نوجى



*



الأخت الفاضلة ...  أسماء



الله يبارك فيكي يا اسماء .. وعقبالك إن شاء الله

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *يا جماعة أنا والله ماشفتش الموضوع ده غير دلوقتى بس بعد ما كل الناس باركت 
> بس برضه يبقى ختامه مسك 
>  مبروووك مبروووك مبروووك 
> خطوبة سعيدة وزفاف سعيد ان شاء الله
> بس لو ماعزمتونيش أنا هزعل 
> الله يسعدكم
> تحياتى الحارة لأختى الكبيرة نوجى وأخويا الكبير أيمن خطاب
> 
> *



*



الأخت الفاضلة ...  أمة الله 



فعلاً يا مروة ختامها مسك بتهنئتك الجميلة الرقيقة دي 

وبعدين إنتي أصلاً معزومة من دلوقتي على الفرح

بس يارب بجد تيجي وتنورينا وتفرحي معانا

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> مبروك يا ايمن الف مليون مبروك ..
> ومبروك للجميلة نجلاء ..
> 
> 
> ربنا يتمملكم علي خير.. ويجمع بينكم في خير..


*



الأخت الفاضلة ...  أميرة الأساطير



الله يبارك فيكي .. وعقبالك إن شاء الله 

وميرسي لتواجدك وتهنئتك الرقيقة 

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
> 
> الف مبروك خطوبتك السعيدة
> 
> ربنا  يجمع  بينكما على خير
> 
> اخي الكريم ايمن 
> 
> ...


*



الأخ الفاضل ... aamin



كل الشكر والتقدير لمداخلتك الكريمة وتعقيبك الرقيق

وربنا يجمعنا دايماً على الخير والمحبة 

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *سيتم غلق الموضوع بعد يومين من الآن لمرور أكثر من شهر على المناسبة لذا بالرجاء الإسراع بالرد على ماتبقى من المشاركات ..
> خالص التحايا 
> ..*



*



الأخت الفاضلة ...  زهــــراء 



على الرغم من المجهود الشاق في إنهاء كل الردود المتأخرة 

ولكنني دائماً وأبداً أحب أن ألتزم مع الآخرين وأفي بوعدي !

ويتبقى لنوجي بعض الردود ستتابعهم اليوم وغداً إن شاء الله

آمل أن لا يتم غلق الموضوع حتى تنتهي نوجي من تلك الردود

وشكراً على  حسن المعاملة والتواجد الراقي منكم دائماً وأبــداً

مع خالص تحياتنا العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> _ 
> مكتوب ف صفحة فرّح 
> بحروف من اللولى 
> لمّـوا الحبايب هنـــــــا ..
> وبسرعه تعالولى
> 
> __فى لقاء أسرى جمع نخبة من أجمل اعضاء وإدرايو أبناء مصر_
> _تم تخصيص جزء كبيرا منه لعضوى ابناء مصر_ 
> _نوجى @ أيمن خطاب_ 
> ...





*
الأخ الفاضل... صفحات العمر* 



مكــــتوب في صفـحــــــة لــُـقى

بحروف مــــن الياسمـــين 

تفضــل حبيبي أنــــا 

ياقلب كله حنين
 





 سيقف قلمي هنا الآن لالقاء التحية احتراماً وتقديراً 

للايدي التي سطرت اجمل الحروف والأشعار 

وشكري لا يكفي فهمسة حب ووفاء 

ولمسة حنين لكل هذا العطاء
 




فعلى انغام حروفك اللولي عزفت قيثارتي انشودة المحبة والاخاء

ورقصت كل جوارحي ونبضــــات روحي رقصة اللقاء 

والعودة التي طالما كنا لها جميعاً نشتاق 

والتي رفعت أسهمي حد السماء






مع اعتذاري لان خربشاتي لم ولـــــــن ترتقى لمستوى

 ماهو مقصود وعجزت عن توصيلة من رسالة الشكر

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*
رسالة شكر وتقدير 

لكل الأعضــــاء والعضوات 

اللذين حضروا حفل الخطوبة * 




بعيد عن دنيا البشـــر .. و فـ ليلة يضويها القمر
تلاقينا صحبه منورة .. يحلالنا الغنى ويّا السهر

هات لي قلبك الأبيضاني .. أرسمه ع الشوق معاني
ونعيش سوا من غير لقى ... ياللي حرفــك معجباني

كان حلم عمري إننا .. نفـــــرح هنا من قلبنا
ونقابـــل معاكم اهلنا .. ونحقق كمـــن حلمـنا

 





 واتواعدنا فـ الجزيرة .. ويّـا نــــوجي الأمـــــيرة
ومعانا صحبتنا الكبيرة .. وهي الأولى والأخيرة

واتلاقينا بعيونه السمر .. حبيبنا  صفحات العمر
وكان بـجــــد احلى عيد .. لما جمعنا محمد سعيد

وجنب نادي الأهلاوية .. روحــــنا كانت رياضيه
تلقى كبير الزملكاوية .. بيقدم مليون سلام وتحية
 



وتنور ليلتنا المصراوية بحضور شاعر الرومانسية
واحلى كلمــة والــــــولاد .. شرفونــــا في المـعــاد

وابن البلد احمد صلاح .. قدم لنا الاقتراح
فـ الجنينة ويا البراح .. يلا نسهر للصباح
 





والرقه يعني سوما وناريمان .. هدوء وحب وانسجام
تلاقيهم فـ كل مكان أو زمان .. عصافير بينشدو الحان

و والدنا عاطف هلال .. حضر ويا د. جمال
قعدة كانت للرجال .. مناقشه عن كل الاحوال

وشاعرنا يحيى زكريا وحبيبنا سامح عطية
اهدونا اجمل هدية .. بأشعارهم الشــــقـية






ولابن طيبة والمدام .. تحية حب واحترام
بهديهم كلمة وسلام .. ومحبة شوق ووئام 

وماما زوزو نبع الحنان .. تحس معاها بالأمان
يارب يا حنان يا منان .. بارك لنا فنبع الحنان






وهحكيلكم كمان حكايه .. بعد ما حضرت بوكايه
سلمت جوايز رمضان .. لأمــــيرة ولغيرها كمان

وعزة نفس يعني عبير .. عقلها على طول كبير
تفهمك من غير تفكير .. لو كنت غفير او وزير

وليلة عشق معانا .. يا سعدنا يا هنانا
غنو وقولو ويانا .. جانا الفرح جانا








والأزهري المصري وشاعرنا ايمن رشدي
وانا الود ودي .. ارقص ومين ياناس قدي

اما زيزو وكمان شادي .. كلنو زينة شباب النادي
غني معايا يلا ونادي .. ده الليلة فرحي ومعادي

ومننساش حضور رحاب .. عصفورة طايره ف السحاب
قلب طيب من غير اسباب .. متقفلش في وشك اي باب

----------


## noogy

> ألف ألف مبروك 
> 
> للأعزاء نوجى ..وأيمن على خبر الخطوبة 
> 
> بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمع بينكما فى خير 
> وماشاء الله على الخبر الجميل واللمة الرائعة لأهل هذا المكان الراقى الأسرى الرائع 
> 
> أدام الله علينا جميعا تلك الروح الأخوية الصادقة 
> 
> ...


  الله يبارك فيكي
وانا بعتذر عن تاخرى فى الرد
بشكرك جدا على وجودك وردك اللطيف  :Hug2:

----------


## noogy

> الف الف مبروك
> بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمع بينكم فى خير
> مبروك الخطوبة وعقيال الزفاف ان شاء الله


ميرسي جدا يا ديدي 
والله يبارك فيكي
تحياتى اليك  ::h::

----------


## noogy

> انا بهنئى الخطيبين و بدعيلهم بالسعادة طوووول العمر 
> الف مبروك يا أيمن خطاب @ نوجى
> 
> 
> 
> م عقبال كل أبناء المنتدى الى لسه فى طريقهم الى الخطبة 
> و عقبال الزواج للعروسين .
> 
> 
> ...


الله يبارك فيك 

وشكرا ليك على وجودك وتهنئتك

----------


## noogy

> 


الله يبارك فى حضرتك  :Closedeyes: 
وربنا يديم علينا الود والحب 
بشكرك على وجودك 
تحياتى اليك  :Bye:

----------


## noogy

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ايمن .. نجلاء
> روح محلقة في سماء المنتدى  والكلمة 
> لا يسعني إلا أن أهنئكم بهذه المناسبة الرائعة والتي اعجز ان اصف فيها 
> بكلمات عن مدى غبطتي بهذا الخبر السعيد 
> ...


الاخت الفاضلة / نبع الوفاء

ميرسي جدا على تهنئتك وكلامك الاجمل 

اتمنى وجودك بمصر لحضور الزفاف ان شاء الله

تحياتى اليك

----------


## noogy

> أخي الفاضل / أيمن خطاب
> 
> حقيقة ألوم نفسي أولاً لأنني لم أتابع ولم أعرف إلا الآن عن خبر خطوبتك على الأنسة نجلاء
> 
> فأرجو تقبل إعتذاري عن التأخير في المباركة 
> 
> وأود أن أتقدم بأخلص التبريكات لكما على الخطوبة وعقبال الزفاف السعيد إن شاء الله 
> 
> وألف مبروك للعروسين أيمن & نجلاء
> ...


لا تلوم نفسك ولا تعتذر  :Closedeyes: 
ده كفاية وجود حضرتك ومشاركتك 
وان شاء الله تشرفنا فى الزفاف ان شاء الله 
والله يبارك في حضرتك
وميرسي جدا على تهنئتك 
خالص تحياتى اليك  :Bye:

----------


## noogy

> *
> 
> الف مبروك أستاذ أيمن والأنسه نجلاء
> 
> وعقبال الزفاف ان شاء الله
> 
> نحن السابقون وانتم اللاحقون
> 
> أسأل الله لكم التوفيق واتمام الزواج علي خير
> ...


الله يبارك فى حضرتك
وعقبال الاولاد ان شاء الله
بشكرك على تهنئتك اللطيفة وعلى وجودك 
تحياتى اليك  :Bye:

----------


## noogy

> الف الف الف مليون مبروك ياعريس
> 
> معلش متاخره بس اهو اعزرني
> 
> عقبال الليلة الكبيرة وان شاء الله احضرها


اهلا بيك ومفيش تهنئة جت متأخرة ولا حاجة
والله بيارك فيك وان شاء الله تحضر الزفاف  :Closedeyes: 
شكرا على تهنئتك لينا 
تحياتى اليك  :Bye:

----------


## noogy

> _تهنئه من القلب
> من احلى عضويين قادمين سنة2010
> الى احلى عضو بالمنتدى و عروسه
> احمد و محمود نور عيني أرومان_


الله يبارك فى حضرتك
واهلا بالعضوين الجداد الحلوين  :Hug2: 
تحياتى   :f2:

----------


## noogy

> النجم المتألق في سماء منتدانا أيمن خطاب
> في الأول عايز أعتذر على التهنئة المتأخرة، بس ألف مبروك و ربنا يملأ حياتك أفراح و يتمم لكم بكل خير


اهلا بحضرتك
بالعكس مفيش اى تهنئة جت متأخرة ولا حاجة
والله يبارك فى حضرتك
وميرسي على وجودك ومشاركتك
 :f2:

----------


## noogy

> الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
> 
> ايمن باشا & نوجــــــــي
> 
> 
> 
> ان شاء الله ربنا يجمع بينكم في الخير 
> 
> وعقبال الفرح الكبير


الله يبارك فيك
وميرسي جدا على مشاركتك وتهنئتك
تحياتى اليك

----------

